# CanJam London 2017 (July 15-16, 2017)



## third_eye (Jul 8, 2017)

​

*We had so much fun this past August at the Park Plaza in London and we're delighted to announce CanJam London 2017! SAVE THE DATE and be sure to check in to the thread if you plan on attending!*


*EVENT DETAILS*
* 
 CanJam London 2017*
 Park Plaza Westminster Bridge 
 200 Westminster Bridge Road
 London SE1 7UT
 United Kingdom

*Saturday, July 15, 2017*
_10am to 6pm_

*Sunday, July 16, 2017*
_10am to 5pm_


*Show Passes*
 Weekend Pass - £15 advance purchase (£20 at door)
 One Day Pass - £10 advance purchase (£15 at door)

 Kids 12 and under have Free Admission with an adult pass holder

*Attendee Registration*
 Please click here to purchase passes for the event.

*Exhibitor Registration*
 For companies wishing to exhibit at CanJam London 2017, please contact me via PM (third_eye) or via email: ethan@canjam.org

*Press Registration*
 Accredited members of press can click here to register for CanJam London 2017.
* 
 Travel*
 The Park Plaza Westminster Bridge Hotel in London is situated in London's South Bank, within walking distance of the city's most iconic attractions, including Big Ben and the Houses of Parliament. The hotel's location near the London Eye, Shrek's Adventure! London, the London Aquarium and the National Theatre makes Park Plaza the perfect accommodation for tourists and business guests. Spacious hotel rooms, including 65 Suites and Penthouses and more than 500 Studio Rooms, ensure guests a comfortable stay in this contemporary, design-led Westminster Bridge hotel. Waterloo and Westminster tube stations are a five-minute walk from the hotel.

*CanJam Volunteers*
 In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out at the Registration Desk during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend pass along with a CanJam London 2017 T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.

*Get Social*
 Help us spread the word! Stay up to date on all things CanJam:

 Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CanJamGLOBAL/
 Twitter: https://twitter.com/CanJamGlobal


----------



## third_eye (May 11, 2017)




----------



## third_eye (Jul 5, 2017)

1More
64 Audio
Advanced
Antonio International
Astell+Kern
Atomic Floyd
Audeze
Audioquest
Auris Audio
Beyerdynamic
Brimar Audio Labs
Cardas Audio
Chasing The Dragon
Chord Electronics
Comply
Correlated Magnetics Research
Dekoni Audio
DUNU
Echobox Audio
Effect Audio
Empire Ears
Etymotic
Feliks Audio
Fidue
FiiO
Final Audio
Fischer Audio
Flare Audio
Focal
 Harman
Headamp
Hifiheadphones.co.uk
HiFiMAN
iBasso
Kennerton 
 KUOS
Labkable
Lotoo
LUZLI
Mee Audio
Meters Music
MrSpeakers
Noble Audio
Oriveti
Pioneer
Questyle
RHA
Rupert Neve Designs
Schiit Audio
Sennheiser
Shanling
Shure
Smyth Research
Snugs
Sony
SoundMagic 
STAX
Stereopravda
Tekzone Sound and Vision
 The Bit
THX
Trilogy Audio
 Ultrasone
V-Moda
Westone

*with many more to come.....*


----------



## third_eye (Jun 12, 2017)

*
CanJam London 2017 T-Shirt Preorders!
*




To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye|L|3
third_eye|S|1*

*T-Shirts are £15 each*, and will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt orders is Wednesday, June 28. As a reminder, CanJam London 2017 volunteers do not have to separately order their T-shirts as we will be providing them.


----------



## third_eye (Jul 3, 2017)

*64 Audio* 20% show discount
*
Astell+Kern *3 months of free Tidal Streaming with purchase of any A&K player (£60 value)
Free case with purchase of an AK70 black or mint player (£40 value)
*
Echobox Audio* 20% show discount
*
Empire Ears* 20% off discount with free impressions
Visit the booth to enter to win a Spartan IV universal or custom (up to prize winner)
*
Hi-Fi+ *Hi-Fi+ will be offering special subscription offers to all CanJam visitors. In addition this we will be offering a special price on our exclusive Neumann / Sennheiser CD. Also we are running a competition with Hi-FiMAN. There are 10 chances of winning, so come along to our stand and try your luck!
*
Hifiheadphones* Visit booth to enter a drawing to win:
1 x Oriveti New Primacy Hybrid Triple Drivers IEM with detachable cable
1 x Dunu DN-2002 Hybrid Quad Drivers IEM with detachable cable
*
Kuos* Visit the booth for a chance to win a RealAmp portable dac/amp
*
Noble Audio* Free Ear Impressions and Free Sage with the purchase of a Katana or Kaiser Encore
*
Feliks Audio* $50 off all Feliks Audio amplifiers ordereed during CanJam London
*
Luzli *Free headphone cleaning cloth with visit to booth
*
RHA* 20% show discount with code CANJAMLDN17 (case sensitive, valid July 15-17 and on all products purchased via the RHA UK, EU & US websites)
*
Snugs* £40 discount on all Snugs ordered at the show
Visit the booth for a change to win a pair of Snugs Only for your choice of earphone
*
Tekzone* Visit booth for special pricing on prodcuts from Aedle, B&W, Even, Fostex, and Questyle
Master & Dynamic – FREE ‘ME03’ (black) in-ears worth £139.99 with every Master & Dynamic On-Ear/Over-Ear purchase – Currently limited to the first ten customers, though we may have more on the day.
Buy any Over/On-Ear headphones at £299.99 and above and receive a FREE OF CHARGE HEADS UP BASE STAND (normally £29.99)
Buy any Over/On-Ear headphones at £599.00 and above and receive a FREE OF CHARGE HEADS UP PREMIUM STAND (normally £59.99)
Buy any Over/On-Ear headphones at £899.00 and above and receive a FREE OF CHARGE HEADS UP FLOOR STAND (normally 99.99) OR a HEADS UP PREMIUM STAND (£59.99)
*
The Bit* Opus#2 - £850 (2 units available)
Opus#3 - £600 (3 units available)
*
V-Moda* 10% off on REMIX BT Speaker at the show or with e-coupon to pick up at the booth
10% off on CROSSFADE 2 WIRELESS at the show or with e-coupon to pick up at the booth
Crossfade 2 Wireless giveaway, visit booth for more details


----------



## CraftyClown

Don't mind if I dooooo


----------



## sonickarma

Me too - will bring my ears with me also


----------



## FortisFlyer75

2017 already!  how depressing.  
  
 I will be another year older... and wiser apparently, which can't be the case as I still spend money at these events each year. 
  
 Looking forward to another year @ Canjam, hope there is a bigger presence there in 2017 exhibitor wise.


----------



## AndrewH13

Bring It on!


----------



## Deftone

my body is ready...


----------



## pedalhead

I skipped this year but reckon I'll try & make 2017.   Oh, and...shameless plug for the April HF Meet.


----------



## moedawg140

London, and the friends that I have met there, have a special place in my heart. Looking forward to seeing everyone who can make it, there!


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> London, and the friends that I have met there, have a special place in my heart. Looking forward to seeing everyone who can make it, there!


 
  
 You better believe it! For those that have not yet read through @moedawg140's impressions of CanJam London 2016, here ya go! 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/819477/canjam-london-2016-experience-and-multi-product-reviews


----------



## AmarulaGold

I bought a ticket but have yet to recieve an email confirmation? How does the ticketing system work exactly?


----------



## third_eye

amarulagold said:


> I bought a ticket but have yet to recieve an email confirmation? How does the ticketing system work exactly?


 
  
 I believe that you should have received a ticket confirmation from Eventbrite, please PM me directly with your details and I can also look it up on my end.


----------



## moophus

woot! Hope i can make this one!


----------



## third_eye

Here are the first group of exhibitors for CanJam London 2017! There will be MANY more still to come and we'll keep the thread periodically updated as we move closer to the big event!
  
  

  
Atomic Floyd
Audioquest
Cavalli Audio
Chord Electronics
Compy
Effect Audio
Empire Ears
Etymotic
Feliks Audio
Final Audio
Headamp
Hifiman
Labkable
Lotoo
Mee Audio
Mitchell and Johnson
MrSpeakers
Noble Audio
RHA
Schiit Audio
Smyth Research
Snugs
SoundMagic 
  
 with many more to come!


----------



## fast3000

Looking forward to this


----------



## hamlesh

I'm down for this, weekend pass purchased


----------



## third_eye

fast3000 said:


> Looking forward to this


 
  
 We're so looking forward to doing this again! 
  


hamlesh said:


> I'm down for this, weekend pass purchased


 
  
 Awesome, see you there!


----------



## third_eye

Antonio International added to exhibitor list!


----------



## musicheaven

Definitively interested but will need lots of preparation or maybe not


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

I hope ZMF attends I want to hear that entire lineup. I will be attending, do you think STAX 009 will be there? Always wanted to hear it... assuming I ever get rich someday I think it will be my end game.


----------



## third_eye

musicheaven said:


> Definitively interested but will need lots of preparation or maybe not


 
  
 Nah, no preparation needed but you might need to hang on to your wallet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


caenlenfromocn said:


> I hope ZMF attends I want to hear that entire lineup. I will be attending, do you think STAX 009 will be there? Always wanted to hear it... assuming I ever get rich someday I think it will be my end game.


 
  
 The 009 will definitely be at CanJam London. Headamp generally demo their Blue Hawaii SE with a STAX 009.


----------



## Deftone

Looking forward to hearing chord Dave and EE Zues R Adel.


----------



## third_eye

MJK Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## AmarulaGold

Does it look like ALO/ Campfire Audio might turn up?
  
 I'd love to hear how they compare to the other heavy hitter IEM makers that are attending.


----------



## hamlesh

Never been to a CanJam before, do we ever get source providers down - like DAP makers (Fiio etc) - guess it starts to open out a lot more if that happens...?

Do exhibitors bring stock down usually? Have my eye on things from MrSpeakers... and Audeze... how do we pressure them to show up?


----------



## third_eye

amarulagold said:


> Does it look like ALO/ Campfire Audio might turn up?
> 
> I'd love to hear how they compare to the other heavy hitter IEM makers that are attending.


 
  
 Very possible, we're still pretty far away from the event and many more exhibitors will be joining in. We'll continue to keep the thread updated as they do.
  
  


hamlesh said:


> Never been to a CanJam before, do we ever get source providers down - like DAP makers (Fiio etc) - guess it starts to open out a lot more if that happens...?
> 
> Do exhibitors bring stock down usually? Have my eye on things from MrSpeakers... and Audeze... how do we pressure them to show up?


 
  
 Yes, many DAP providers will be in attendance at CanJam London 2017. And many will bring stock to sell on the day, often with a Show Special price. Keep subscribed to the thread to stay up to date on news and exhibitor updates!


----------



## DroidSkin

Have bought a weekend ticket. This will be my first ever exhibition and am looking forward to it.


----------



## third_eye

droidskin said:


> Have bought a weekend ticket. This will be my first ever exhibition and am looking forward to it.


 
  
 Awesome, look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## third_eye

Brimar Audio Labs added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

OSSIC added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Echobox Audio as a Show Sponsor of CanJam London 2017!


----------



## third_eye

V-Moda and Focal added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Cardas Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Stereopravda added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Miyazakiman

Looking forward to this - will be fun!
  
@third_eye I see Sennheiser listed on the official page but not yet here?


----------



## third_eye

miyazakiman said:


> Looking forward to this - will be fun!
> 
> @third_eye I see Sennheiser listed on the official page but not yet here?


 
  
 Corrected and added! Still *very* early days, many more will be added to the list!


----------



## third_eye

Westone added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Evshrug

Hope to come, crazy but not impossible longshot!


----------



## moedawg140

evshrug said:


> Hope to come, crazy but not impossible longshot!




Would be nice if we could both be there this year, my friend! The hostel-type hotels really do save you some money in case that may or may not be a concern, and the public transportation makes traveling around London a breeze. :normal_smile :


----------



## terencetcf

@third_eye Have you added my name in the volunteer list yet? =P Please do!


----------



## Cagin

terencetcf said:


> @third_eye
> Have you added my name in the volunteer list yet? =P Please do!


and me too Ethan. And it's in the same roster with Terence , all the better 0


----------



## Cagin

Made sure to have my Friday off too this time. I'll be there from Friday morning to Monday evening so I can participate to as many events as possible >:-]]


----------



## third_eye

cagin said:


> and me too Ethan. And it's in the same roster with Terence , all the better 0


 
  
 Will do!
  


cagin said:


> Made sure to have my Friday off too this time. I'll be there from Friday morning to Monday evening so I can participate to as many events as possible >:-]]


 
  
 Nice. There will be some more events planned this time as well.......really looking forward to being back in London again!


----------



## third_eye

terencetcf said:


> @third_eye Have you added my name in the volunteer list yet? =P Please do!


 

 Will do!


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Hifiheadphones.co.uk as an Official Sponsor of CanJam London 2017!


----------



## third_eye

STAX and Audeze added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Cagin

now I can hope to see the LCD-i3 and perhaps buying one


----------



## third_eye

FLC Technology, Meze Headphones, and Pioneer added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Trilogy Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Chasing The Dragon added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Amictus

Booked for the Saturday.


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Focal as an Official Show Sponsor of CanJam London 2017!


----------



## Evshrug

moedawg140 said:


> Would be nice if we could both be there this year, my friend! The hostel-type hotels really do save you some money in case that may or may not be a concern, and the public transportation makes traveling around London a breeze. :normal_smile :



moedawg140, CRAZY CONFIRMED! What a life! First time in London/UK for me, are you going?


----------



## moedawg140

evshrug said:


> moedawg140, CRAZY CONFIRMED! What a life! First time in London/UK for me, are you going?




I'll say yes now, even though I probably won't find out for a while. I'm going to bring my electric scooter to have even more fun out there this time! It's TSA/airline approved, but hope I won't be detained anymore over there like last year.


----------



## moedawg140

Are you going to CanJam SoCal in a few days, Evshrug?


----------



## third_eye

evshrug said:


> @moedawg140, CRAZY CONFIRMED! What a life! First time in London/UK for me, are you going?


 
  
 Thats awesome!!


----------



## third_eye

Beyerdynamic added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Evshrug

moedawg140 said:


> Are you going to CanJam SoCal in a few days, Evshrug?



Sadly couldn't swing that one, please have a good time for me? Looking forward to your photos!!

It looks like I'll be able to go to CanJams more often though, starting with London


----------



## moedawg140

evshrug said:


> Sadly couldn't swing that one, please have a good time for me? Looking forward to your photos!!
> 
> It looks like I'll be able to go to CanJams more often though, starting with London




Unfortunate to not see you at SoCal, but happy to hang out with you in London this summer! I always have a good time at SoCal because it's usually a meet where I can listen to the most gear since CanJam SoCals aren't very far from me. 

Make sure to bring some comfortable shoes if you plan to stay extra days!


----------



## third_eye

Shanling added to exhibitor list!


----------



## britneedadvice

Will any consideration be given to noise issue? (From the 'SoCal' thread, it appears this was a problem yet again!)


----------



## third_eye

1More added to exhibitor list!


----------



## smial1966

At the recent U.K. Head-Fi Members Meet we had a separate 'Quiet Zone' which was a room adjacent to the main hall. It was a place of quietude for contemplative listening and a great success. Perhaps London CanJam 2017 can implement something similar? 




britneedadvice said:


> Will any consideration be given to noise issue? (From the 'SoCal' thread, it appears this was a problem yet again!)


----------



## third_eye

64 Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Zojokkeli

Hopefully I can get some time off from work and attend this year. Would be my first CanJam ever.


----------



## third_eye

Astell+Kern added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Pietro Cozzi Tinin

third_eye said:


> 1More
> 64 Audio
> Antonio International
> Astell+Kern
> ...


 
 According to Jason Stoddard Schiit Audio will not be present.


----------



## third_eye

cozzi said:


> According to Jason Stoddard Schiit Audio will not be present.


 
  
 Schiit Audio will represented at CanJam London by their UK distributor, Electromod.


----------



## third_eye

KUOS added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Angstrom Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## moedawg140

Well - it's official.  I booked flights for my wife and I!  Had to go with British Airways, since their Airbus A380 is my favorite plane to fly in - it's the utmost in smoothness!
  
 I'll be there from July 10th to the 19th, so if anyone around the area wants to hang out, catch a Wimbledon match, etcetera, please let me know (feel free to PM as well, if you'd like)!


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> Well - it's official.  I booked flights for my wife and I!  Had to go with British Airways, since their Airbus A380 is my favorite plane to fly in - it's the utmost in smoothness!




Woohoo!! +1 on the A380.....amazing experience. The 787 is pretty great too!


----------



## ElectroMod

cozzi said:


> According to Jason Stoddard Schiit Audio will not be present.


 
  
  


third_eye said:


> Schiit Audio will represented at CanJam London by their UK distributor, Electromod.


 

 We will be there and looking forward to it. Mark


----------



## nepherte

I was on a streak... doing one Canjam per year... each time different continent... Canjam London is ruining all of this... I'll be there for sure! Damn u guys!


----------



## third_eye

nepherte said:


> I was on a streak... doing one Canjam per year... each time different continent... Canjam London is ruining all of this... I'll be there for sure! Damn u guys!


 
  
 Haha, see you there!


----------



## moedawg140

nepherte said:


> I was on a streak... doing one Canjam per year... each time different continent... Canjam London is ruining all of this... I'll be there for sure! Damn u guys!




Awesome, see you at the event!

I only need to attend Singapore (which I'll attempt to attend next time) and my CanJam Global trekking is complete.....for now. :normal_smile :


----------



## bmichels

I will be there...  
  
 I look forward listening to 64 Audio's Tia Fourte & U18, as well as Ms Speaker electrostatic on the BHSE, and (may be) the new flagship from HeadAmp that is supposed to be "all tubes" and positioned above the BHSE and.... the A&K AK480


----------



## Cagin

bmichels said:


> I will be there...
> 
> I look forward listening to 64 Audio's Tia Fourte & U18, as well as Ms Speaker electrostatic on the BHSE, and (may be) the new flagship from HeadAmp that is supposed to be "all tubes" and positioned above the BHSE and.... the A&K AK480


 don't forget the Audeze LCD-i4


----------



## bmichels

cagin said:


> don't forget the Audeze LCD-i4


 
  
 it is an interesting IEM, but... it will not suit my needs because I use IEMs when I need sound isolation, and I guess the i4 will not isolate well from outside noise.


----------



## Walderstorn

Im going and it will be my first there.


----------



## Duncan

I'll be 40 by the time this happens - don't know whether to laugh or cry


----------



## third_eye

duncan said:


> I'll be 40 by the time this happens - don't know whether to laugh or cry




Haha, some of us will be turning 50 soon enough.


----------



## third_eye

Harman added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

The Bit added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Ultrasone and FiiO added to exhibitor list!


----------



## shiorisekine

I think I will be there this year


----------



## third_eye

shiorisekine said:


> I think I will be there this year



Seriously, that would be way cool!


----------



## bmichels

Week-End ticket ordered already


----------



## Deftone

where do i get the awesome 2017 badge/medal


----------



## moedawg140 (May 1, 2017)

For those that have experience with staying at hotels in or near the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge London hotel, Big Ben, Russell Square areas (all of Central London alternatively), are there any that you enjoy that are at the maximum $150/~£116 daily rate? A couple of nice hotels I've stayed at (that can be crossed off the list) are:

Hotel Russell (now called "The Principal London")
Royal National Hotel
I'll add any recommendations that I read in this thread to this post to assist others as well.

Thanks in advance for the recommendations!

Added recommendations:

hub by Premier London Westminster, St. James Park: Westminster, London - premierinn.com
Point A Hotel London, Westminster: Labeth, London - tunehotels.com


----------



## Cagin

moedawg140 said:


> For those that have experience with staying at hotels in or near the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge London hotel, Big Ben, Russell Square areas (all of Central London alternatively), are there any that you enjoy that are at the maximum $150/~£116 daily rate? A couple of nice hotels I've stayed at (that can be crossed off the list) are:
> 
> Hotel Russell (now called "The Principal London")
> Royal National Hotel
> ...


Last year I stayed at the Westminster Tune Hotel, which was like 4min walk, right behind the Plaza. Very affordable for my tight budget. Was a really tiny room but super clean, with TV, wifi, a/c, power shower, staff was helpful and friendly. But the company changed hands, there are called Point A hotels now.

Was going to go there again this time around but then  I found out that Hub by Premier Inn in St James/Westminster area had more spacious and quality rooms for a bit cheaper too! Cost me 300eur total for 3 nights (Friday->Sunday). But it is 10min walk from the Wesminster bridge and the Park Plaza. The plus side is that it's right next to the new Scotland Yard, so it has to be super safe location right ? 


https://www.google.be/maps/place/hu...3af4f0285dd9232d!8m2!3d51.4989791!4d-0.132582


----------



## moedawg140

Cagin said:


> Last year I stayed at the Westminster Tune Hotel, which was like 4min walk, right behind the Plaza. Very affordable for my tight budget. Was a really tiny room but super clean, with TV, wifi, a/c, power shower, staff was helpful and friendly. But the company changed hands, there are called Point A hotels now.
> 
> Was going to go there again this time around but then  I found out that Hub by Premier Inn in St James/Westminster area had more spacious and quality rooms for a bit cheaper too! Cost me 300eur total for 3 nights (Friday->Sunday). But it is 10min walk from the Wesminster bridge and the Park Plaza. The plus side is that it's right next to the new Scotland Yard, so it has to be super safe location right ?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendations, my friend!

Checked them both out, and as long as I have a window, (the hub by Premier's reviews said some units didn't have windows), I would be good to go. 

The walk isn't a concern since the Hub is much closer to Park Plaza than the Hotel Russell area - also, I'll probably be scooting around in my Swagtron so long walks should be a thing of the past for me in the U.K. now.

As for safe locations - I feel the areas in London are far, far more safe than some areas in Southern California and some places in the United States - never felt unsafe in London, so no worries in my personal regard.  Hopefully I will get through customs without any issues this year - I applied for Global Entry (would have liked Registered Traveller instead [would have to travel to the U.K. at least four times every two years to qualify])...so I shall see how things go this trip.

Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Zojokkeli

I also stayed at the Tune Hotel Westminster when I visited London last summer. Very short walking distance to the river, clean rooms and affordable.


----------



## bmichels

Deftone said:


> where do i get the awesome 2017 badge/medal



You just have to atttend the show...


----------



## moedawg140

Zojokkeli said:


> I also stayed at the Tune Hotel Westminster when I visited London last summer. Very short walking distance to the river, clean rooms and affordable.


Thanks for the recommendation of Point A Hotel London (new/current name of Tune Hotel Westminster)!


----------



## AndrewH13

Mo, so glad your awful Customs experience hasn't put you off, my friend. (I won't mention I worked in C&E for twenty years! IT side though, nowhere near Customs Entry side of things).


----------



## canonlp

So excited, will be coming for both days this time. Will there be another scavenger hunt like last time?


----------



## moedawg140

AndrewH13 said:


> Mo, so glad your awful Customs experience hasn't put you off, my friend. (I won't mention I worked in C&E for twenty years! IT side though, nowhere near Customs Entry side of things).



You worked in IT, so it's all good, haha!  I've worked in IT for quite a while as well, so I'm sure we have a lot in common with many intricacies of the job (and have funny/crazy stories also)!

I'm staying positive that detainment (and other fun stuff like multiple picture-taking, fingerprinting, holding cell, interrogation), won't happen ever again in the U.K.  (imagine brown-colored emoticons, hehe).

Hope to hang out with you again at CanJam (and play at Bounce as well)!


----------



## AndrewH13

Cannot Reply or 'Like' even on desktop site, using Edge, sure it be sorted soon. 

Moe, when you know what night Bounce will be (know you do Karting as well one evening), let me know and I'll try to stay over. Bests, Andrew.


----------



## moedawg140

AndrewH13 said:


> Cannot Reply or 'Like' even on desktop site, using Edge, sure it be sorted soon.
> 
> Moe, when you know what night Bounce will be (know you do Karting as well one evening), let me know and I'll try to stay over. Bests, Andrew.



I can't do much on the mobile site on my iPhone, and I can't post with my favorite browser, Dolphin, via mobile or desktop, so I understand completely what you are going through. I can't quote/reply, etcetera via Safari in mobile site either (cleared all settings) currently, so hopefully that will be fixed soon.  Try to reply or quote on Chrome, or on another computer, should work then (while in desktop mode). 

Usually the CanJam Global staff will organize an outing, then I work around that schedule. For example, if there is Karting on a Saturday night, I'll more than likely organize Bounce for Sunday night. I'll keep you and others posted on the exact day and time. Last year was super fun, had a great turnout, and playing on real Olympic table tennis tables were bucket list checkoff worthy!

See you soon!  (Imagine a brown-colored fist bump, hehe)


----------



## third_eye

Deftone said:


> where do i get the awesome 2017 badge/medal



Got you sorted out!



canonlp said:


> So excited, will be coming for both days this time. Will there be another scavenger hunt like last time?



We won't be doing the Scavenger Hunt like last time, instead Exhibitors will each be running their own Show Specials and Promotions. We'll provide a handout at the Registration Desk with this info and will also update this thread as we get closer to the event dates.


----------



## third_eye

Dekoni Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce that the Sennheiser HE 1 will be available to audition at CanJam London 2017 in a private Suite. Please stay tuned to the thread for further updates and to register to experience the HE 1.


----------



## glassmonkey (May 8, 2017)

I'm hot to trot and badge equipped. I'll see y'alls at the front desk and on the floor. I'll be volunteering and mingling with the gears and gearheads.

I'm sad to hear that the scavenger hunt is going because I've been super lucky on stuff like this, with wins at both CanJams and both local meets I've attended. On the other hand, the scavenger hunt does remove some interaction with companies as people in for a day are running around like headless chickens checkin' boxes. Maybe people will have some more conversation with the fascinating people behind the counters this time around? That was my favourite part of Canjam last year.


----------



## third_eye

Roller Headphones added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Advanced, DUNU, Fidue, and Oriveti added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

glassmonkey said:


> I'm hot to trot and badge equipped. I'll see y'alls at the front desk and on the floor. I'll be volunteering and mingling with the gears and gearheads.
> 
> I'm sad to hear that the scavenger hunt is going because I've been super lucky on stuff like this, with wins at both CanJams and both local meets I've attended. On the other hand, the scavenger hunt does remove some interaction with companies as people in for a day are running around like headless chickens checkin' boxes. Maybe people will have some more conversation with the fascinating people behind the counters this time around? That was my favourite part of Canjam last year.



Look forward to seeing you again! Yeah, we made the decision to remove the SHaG component as it was starting to get distract and as our show attendance grows it would only get worse. The system in place this year since CanJam NYC has worked really well and we've had at least the same if not more participation. Here is a clip from the 64 Audio giveaway at CanJam SoCal. Yes, it was a Tia Fourte!


----------



## third_eye

Meters Music added to exhibitor list


----------



## Layman1

Last year, as a volunteer at CanJam, we didn't have to fill out a SHaG card and were automatically entered into the prize draws.
Presumably one factor being that, as volunteers who might only be able to attend for one day out of the two, we had less time to go round, ahem, shagging.  Just wondering if there's any similar provision or variation in rules for volunteers this year?


----------



## third_eye

Layman1 said:


> Last year, as a volunteer at CanJam, we didn't have to fill out a SHaG card and were automatically entered into the prize draws.
> Presumably one factor being that, as volunteers who might only be able to attend for one day out of the two, we had less time to go round, ahem, shagging.  Just wondering if there's any similar provision or variation in rules for volunteers this year?



Yeah, there is no special provision for volunteers with regards to Show Specials since it's not being done in a centralized manner like the SHaG last year. Exhibitors will be running their own Show Specials and Giveaways and we'll provide this list in a handout at the Registration Desk and will also keep this thread updated. On the other hand, you will be able to pick and choose from the Show Specials list, which ones are of special interest to you so you can manage your time effectively.

Look forward to seeing you in July, Marcus!


----------



## Layman1

Me too! It's going to be the best CanJam evarrr...


----------



## third_eye

Layman1 said:


> Me too! It's going to be the best CanJam evarrr...



Indeed. It is going to be the biggest CanJam London to date!


----------



## Computer Lounge

The timing couldn't be more unfortunate for me, as I fly out of London on the 15th!

There are some exciting products on the horizon too.

No doubt you guys will have an awesome time. Hopefully I'll be able to make it to a CanJam at some point in the (hopefully) not too distant future.

// Alex


----------



## Imusicman

This will be my 1st CanJam. Can't wait, I'm totally stoked!


----------



## episiarch

Those coming from outside London, you may want to make time also for a visit to Spiritland, a bar/cafe with really serious audiophile cred.  Extraordinary turntables, valve amps, and speakers, a wide variety of music styles, a fair amount of vinyl of their own but DJs often bring their own collections, and the food, drinks and service are good too.  

Even the restrooms have a good listening experience, with speaker pairs in each individual stall.  It's that kind of place.

Home page / schedule: http://spiritland.com/

About page: http://spiritland.com/about/

Good article with lots of the tech details (some of which may have changed since then): http://www.tnt-audio.com/tours/spiritland_e.html
Location is near King's Cross. From Waterloo I'd take Bakerloo -> Oxford Circus, change to Victoria, and continue to King's Cross St. Pancras. Turn right at the top of the escalator, keep going until there's a stairway approximately in front of you, and at the top of the stairs you should be in the V between King's Cross and St. Pancras stations. Continue uphill on the pedestrianised street, cross the street over the canal, and the large Granary Square building will be ahead of you beyond the fountains.  Spiritland's along its left side.


----------



## third_eye

episiarch said:


> Those coming from outside London, you may want to make time also for a visit to Spiritland, a bar/cafe with really serious audiophile cred.  Extraordinary turntables, valve amps, and speakers, a wide variety of music styles, a fair amount of vinyl of their own but DJs often bring their own collections, and the food, drinks and service are good too.



Very cool....was just in London for a couple of days and would have checked this out for sure.


----------



## episiarch

third_eye said:


> Very cool....was just in London for a couple of days and would have checked this out for sure.


Sorry I didn't post it sooner!


----------



## moedawg140

Thanks to those who gave hotel suggestions, and thanks to @Cagin for the hotel suggestion, because, the hotel that I chose for 8 nights is:

hub by Premier London Westminster, St. James Park: Westminster, London:


----------



## third_eye

Rupert Neve Designs added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Auris Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## jerico

I've never been to a CanJam, but live walking distance from this one. Hoping to get my first one under my belt!


----------



## bmichels

Shure will not be there with the KSE1500 ?


----------



## Cagin

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks to those who gave hotel suggestions, and thanks to @Cagin for the hotel suggestion, because, the hotel that I chose for 8 nights is:
> 
> hub by Premier London Westminster, St. James Park: Westminster


awesome!



Imusicman said:


> This will be my 1st CanJam. Can't wait, I'm totally stoked!





jerico said:


> I've never been to a CanJam, but live walking distance from this one. Hoping to get my first one under my belt!


looking forward meeting you both



bmichels said:


> Shure will not be there with the KSE1500 ?


I'm sure Drew would have them by his Moon Audio booth like last year


----------



## third_eye

jerico said:


> I've never been to a CanJam, but live walking distance from this one. Hoping to get my first one under my belt!



That's just too convenient! Hope to see you there! 




bmichels said:


> Shure will not be there with the KSE1500 ?



I'm waiting for final confirmation if they are able to exhibit. 



Cagin said:


> I'm sure Drew would have them by his Moon Audio booth like last year



Moon Audio is not exhibiting at CanJam London this year.


----------



## third_eye

Sony added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Layman1

third_eye said:


> Sony added to exhibitor list!


Yesss! Been dying to listen to the WM1Z/A 
Assuming they bring it, which I imagine/hope is a safe assumption


----------



## third_eye

Layman1 said:


> Yesss! Been dying to listen to the WM1Z/A
> Assuming they bring it, which I imagine/hope is a safe assumption



Yep, should be a safe assumption!


----------



## THGM

Pleased Sony are exhibiting, as would like to listen to the MDR-Z1R.
Attended CanJam London 2016 (shameless plug for flag on profile!) but wasn't a Head-Fier then, just a lurker   Could've picked up a Shanling M5 in Gold for a song 
Looking forward to going again this year and meeting some of you there.
Subbed.


----------



## THGM

Thanks @third_eye !


----------



## third_eye

THGM said:


> Thanks @third_eye !



You're very welcome and see you in July!


----------



## davehutch

Did anyone who went to last year's event in London recall if Audeze offered a discount?
I'm buying iSine 20s


----------



## Cagin (Jun 2, 2017)

davehutch said:


> Did anyone who went to last year's event in London recall if Audeze offered a discount?
> I'm buying iSine 20s


You'd have to enquire directly to a shop that deals Audeze the show. I've asked Audeze here on headfi if there'd be any show discount about the lcd-i4 and if I could buy it on the spot. The reply I got was that Audeze doesn't sell directly at shows. Avoiding any customs/tax issues from arising, which is understandable. So it is Exertis, the U.K. Distributor that would be attending the show. So check the exhibitor list and email/pm. Good luck  The iSine is a very nice IEH

Edit:  looked at the list: Headamp (sales@headamp.com), or Exertis U.K. (enquiries@exertis.co.uk)


----------



## davehutch

Cagin said:


> You'd have to enquire directly to a shop that deals Audeze the show. I've asked Audeze here on headfi if there'd be any show discount about the lcd-i4 and if I could buy it on the spot. The reply I got was that Audeze doesn't sell directly at shows. Avoiding any customs/tax issues from arising, which is understandable. So it is Exertis, the U.K. Distributor that would be attending the show. So check the exhibitor list and email/pm. Good luck  The iSine is a very nice IEH
> 
> Edit:  looked at the list: Headamp (sales@headamp.com), or Exertis U.K. (enquiries@exertis.co.uk)



Thanks very much. Looking forward to the show whatever happens and currently really enjoying my demo pair of iSine 20s.


----------



## davidcotton

Does anyone know how long it would take to get from Victoria Coach Station to the hotel please?  Either walking or by cab.  Seriously thinking about attending now.  Was going to get the train straight from Poole to Waterloo station which would have been straightforward but turns out there are works on the line which means getting a connection which I'm not keen on.

Thanks


----------



## moedawg140 (Jun 3, 2017)

davidcotton said:


> Does anyone know how long it would take to get from Victoria Coach Station to the hotel please?  Either walking or by cab.  Seriously thinking about attending now.  Was going to get the train straight from Poole to Waterloo station which would have been straightforward but turns out there are works on the line which means getting a connection which I'm not keen on.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Nice to see you on this thread - welcome, from the EE thread!

Currently as of 3pm on Saturday in London (7am here in Southern California), it will take you around 14min by car and around 19-32 min by Tube plus walking (if it is available next month) or bus at a total distance of 2.2mi/3.54km. Here are the screenshots of the routes below:





_Route by car_





_Route by Tube plus walking (if it is available next month) and Bus_





_Route by Uber and Gett

_
Hope this helps, and looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## canonlp

davidcotton said:


> Does anyone know how long it would take to get from Victoria Coach Station to the hotel please?  Either walking or by cab.  Seriously thinking about attending now.  Was going to get the train straight from Poole to Waterloo station which would have been straightforward but turns out there are works on the line which means getting a connection which I'm not keen on.
> 
> Thanks



You could also take the tube 2 stops from Victoria to Westminster and just walk across the bridge.


----------



## BrianD19

I can get to this event on the Saturday. Looking forward to it already.


----------



## Shanling

I'm getting really excited for another meet 

High-end Munich was blast, but I'm looking forward to interacting with much more headphones/portable audio focused fans

We will bring all our portable products and will also try to set up our desktop DAC/AMP for you.


----------



## KEV G

I'm interested in the campfire audio andromeda and thinking of ordering a pair. What are the chances of any campfire audio dealers attending the event, this will be my first CanJam and would love to walk away with the andromedas. Any info would be much appreciated, thanks


----------



## moedawg140

KEV G said:


> I'm interested in the campfire audio andromeda and thinking of ordering a pair. What are the chances of any campfire audio dealers attending the event, this will be my first CanJam and would love to walk away with the andromedas. Any info would be much appreciated, thanks


I'll find out today at the LA Audio Show if Ken will be exhibiting at CanJam London this year (I'm at a booth right next to him this weekend). 

Regardless if he attends or not, I can bring the Andromeda for you (or anyone) to listen, SE or Balanced. 

Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## KEV G

moedawg140 said:


> I'll find out today at the LA Audio Show if Ken will be exhibiting at CanJam London this year (I'm at a booth right next to him this weekend).
> 
> Regardless if he attends or not, I can bring the Andromeda for you (or anyone) to listen, SE or Balanced.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you there!


Now that sounds like an offer I can't refuse, thanks so much. My heart tells me to go and buy them as soon as the money's there in about two weeks, but my head says try them  first. Either way I think I will not be disappointed. Many thanks, look forward to meeting you and your Andro's


----------



## THGM

Shanling said:


> We will bring all our portable products and will also try to set up our desktop DAC/AMP for you.


Great! Very much look forward to seeing you there and spending some time listening to your quality products


----------



## third_eye

iBasso added to exhibitor list!


----------



## KEV G

third_eye said:


> iBasso added to exhibitor list!


Maybe the IT04 will make an appearance at the Ibasso stand.can't wait to try that one out.


----------



## third_eye

Guys, just a heads up that we will be posting the details and a sign up sheet for the Sennheiser HE 1 listening slots at CanJam London shortly. The slots will be in 15 minute increments and each CanJam attendee can register for one time slot. As a prerequisite, you will need to input your CanJam London Eventbrite ticket number, if you have not yet purchased a ticket click here. CanJam London 2017 Volunteers can input "Volunteer" in the field asking for the CanJam Ticket number.  This is on a first come first serve basis, so be sure to stay tuned to the thread.

Only 5 weeks to go until our biggest CanJam London yet, can't wait!


----------



## Layman1

third_eye said:


> Guys, just a heads up that we will be posting the details and a sign up sheet for the Sennheiser HE 1 listening slots at CanJam London shortly. The slots will be in 15 minute increments and each CanJam attendee can register for one time slot. As a prerequisite, you will need to input your CanJam London Eventbrite ticket number, if you have not yet purchased a ticket click here. CanJam London 2017 Volunteers can input "Volunteer" in the field asking for the CanJam Ticket number.  This is on a first come first serve basis, so be sure to stay tuned to the thread.
> 
> Only 5 weeks to go until our biggest CanJam London yet, can't wait!



If you don't mind clarifying, does 'shortly' mean tonight? Or 'in the next day or two'?


----------



## third_eye

Layman1 said:


> If you don't mind clarifying, does 'shortly' mean tonight? Or 'in the next day or two'?



Yes, most likely in the next day or two!


----------



## third_eye

Kennerton added to exhibitor list!


----------



## MayorDomino

third_eye said:


> Guys, just a heads up that we will be posting the details and a sign up sheet for the Sennheiser HE 1 listening slots at CanJam London shortly. The slots will be in 15 minute increments and each CanJam attendee can register for one time slot. As a prerequisite, you will need to input your CanJam London Eventbrite ticket number, if you have not yet purchased a ticket click here. CanJam London 2017 Volunteers can input "Volunteer" in the field asking for the CanJam Ticket number.  This is on a first come first serve basis, so be sure to stay tuned to the thread.
> 
> Only 5 weeks to go until our biggest CanJam London yet, can't wait!



Missed this last year, not making that mistake again.


----------



## Sennheiser

third_eye said:


> Guys, just a heads up that we will be posting the details and a sign up sheet for the Sennheiser HE 1 listening slots at CanJam London shortly. The slots will be in 15 minute increments and each CanJam attendee can register for one time slot. As a prerequisite, you will need to input your CanJam London Eventbrite ticket number, if you have not yet purchased a ticket click here. CanJam London 2017 Volunteers can input "Volunteer" in the field asking for the CanJam Ticket number.  This is on a first come first serve basis, so be sure to stay tuned to the thread.
> 
> Only 5 weeks to go until our biggest CanJam London yet, can't wait!



Thanks very much for doing this!
In the Munich High End Show last month, we booked out Saturday by around noon, and Sunday was booked before the end of Saturday. The 15 minute reservations ensure attendees get to listen undisturbed in a quieter-than-average environment! The experience is highly recommended though... we had people laugh jubilantly, unconsciously move to the beat, shed tears, and evoke an intense concentration silence.

Not to hijack the thread, but follow this link for a chance to meet members of the Audiophile design team, including Axel Grell, and dine with us: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/h...r-with-the-sennheiser-audiophile-team.852155/


----------



## moedawg140 (Jun 6, 2017)

MayorDomino said:


> Missed this last year, not making that mistake again.


Make sure to check out the Smyth Research Realiser A16 if you've got the chance as well if you may have missed it last year. Thoroughly surreal experience!


----------



## moedawg140

Sennheiser said:


> Thanks very much for doing this!
> In the Munich High End Show last month, we booked out Saturday by around noon, and Sunday was booked before the end of Saturday. The 15 minute reservations ensure attendees get to listen undisturbed in a quieter-than-average environment! The experience is highly recommended though... we had people laugh jubilantly, unconsciously move to the beat, shed tears, and evoke an intense concentration silence.
> 
> Not to hijack the thread, but follow this link for a chance to meet members of the Audiophile design team, including Axel Grell, and dine with us: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/h...r-with-the-sennheiser-audiophile-team.852155/


Thank you and the team for this gracious opportunity!


----------



## Barndoor

Heard the HE1 at headroom earlier in the year, a truely memorable experience.
At headroom it was attached to a CD player, so you all might want to take a couple of your own favourate CD's with you just in case the same happens at CanJam.
Sadly not going to be able to make this years CanJam as will be preparing to move to Oz.


----------



## kel101

Does the HE1 session still only have select tracks or can we pick our own songs?


----------



## MayorDomino

moedawg140 said:


> Make sure to check out the Smyth Research Realiser A16 if you've got the chance as well if you may have missed it last year. Thoroughly surreal experience!



I heard it, i can remember it like yesterday, pretty amazing experience.


----------



## moedawg140

MayorDomino said:


> I heard it, i can remember it like yesterday, pretty amazing experience.


Nice! Yeah, I may check it out again if I have time!


----------



## third_eye

MayorDomino said:


> I heard it, i can remember it like yesterday, pretty amazing experience.





moedawg140 said:


> Nice! Yeah, I may check it out again if I have time!



It is indeed an amazing demo which I was finally able to do at Munich High End last month! Will also be posting details of this demo at CanJam London soon.


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> It is indeed an amazing demo which I was finally able to do at Munich High End last month! Will also be posting details of this demo at CanJam London soon.


Wasn't it simply amazeballs? 

Hopefully @makethemusic (awesome musician Sam/Echobox) will exhibit the virtual reality demo using their Nomad IEMs - as I tried the demo at CanJam SoCal but the controller was out of power so I wasn't able to play the activity. Looking forward to getting another shot!


----------



## moedawg140

_USA/Mexico International Border_

What does this picture have to do with CanJam London?  Well, this is the border of USA/Mexico, and I drove there yesterday so I could get interviewed, fingerprinted and a picture taken so I can be a part of Global Entry and TSA Pre Check government services. It was a six week wait for the interview, and was a shorter wait than if I chose the closest SENTRI/Global Entry office to me, which would have meant I would have to wait until late September. I did this not just because of being able to take part of TSA privileges (I won't have to take off/out shoes, laptops, etc. and wouldn't have to wait in the security line), or only needing to use the kiosk instead of going through customs completely -- I did this so I would have the best chance to hopefully arrive fully into London as smoothly as possible (even though these are U.S./Canada/Mexico services and not necessarily Great Britain services, as they have their own TSA Pre Check "equivalent"). I'll show my passport and Global Entry card, and hope to goodness I won't be detained ever again. 

We shall see!


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Get excited guys, Final's new Planar prototype will be on display at CanJam London, with it's new revolutionary planar technology unlike any before. Don't miss them!


----------



## AxelCloris

moedawg140 said:


> and hope to goodness I won't be detained ever again.


You'll always be detained when you're packing guns like those.

...I'll see myself out.


----------



## third_eye

Tekzone Sound and Vision added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Watagump

Ethan, are you paying all of my travel expenses if I volunteer?


----------



## Layman1

Watagump said:


> Ethan, are you paying all of my travel expenses if I volunteer?


If so, count me in for CanJam Singapore next time


----------



## Watagump

Layman1 said:


> If so, count me in for CanJam Singapore next time




Don't be silly, lets team up, he gets us both for all of them.


----------



## Cagin

Watagump said:


> Ethan, are you paying all of my travel expenses if I volunteer?


I'd chip in € 20 myself to get you here


----------



## Watagump

Cagin said:


> I'd chip in € 20 myself to get you here




I have no idea how much that is, heh.


----------



## Imusicman

Anyone using Danacables lazuli Reference cables for the Utopia at the show? I would love to hear them as I'm sitting on the fence to purchase them but really need to demo them 1st. My ideal set up would be Dave - Utopia - Lazuli Ref

Also will the Liquid Tungstan be available to demo and pre-order?


----------



## third_eye

CanJam London 2017 Attendees! Register here to experience the Sennheiser HE 1 - the legendary Orpheus - Reborn! Listening slots are available on a first come first serve basis, and one listening slot is allowed per registered CanJam attendee. You will need to input your CanJam Eventbrite ticket number in the form, CanJam London Volunteers can input "Volunteer" in this field. 

The HE 1 will be in a private (and quiet) room on the Plaza Suited level of the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge, one level above the main CanJam London 2017 space. Listening sessions are limited to the provided music source and external sources will not be allowed.


----------



## Watagump

Ethan must be thinking REALLY hard about our offer, or its an astounding HELL NO and he is just being polite.


----------



## Deftone

third_eye said:


> The HE 1 will be in a private (and quiet) room on the Plaza Suited level of the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge, one level above the main CanJam London 2017 space.* Listening sessions are limited to the provided music source and external sources will not be allowed. *



Hmmm... why is this? i can understand messing around with sources could be seen as wasting valuable listing time but if theres a CD player transport already there but you cant take you own cd i dont understand?


----------



## moedawg140 (Jun 9, 2017)

Deftone said:


> Hmmm... why is this? i can understand messing around with sources could be seen as wasting valuable listing time but if theres a CD player transport already there but you cant take you own cd i dont understand?


Because. It is the HE-1.   With that said, it was nice to choose from the MSB (with the 009) available tracks, as that very, very costly system was my favorite sounding system I've up to this point in my life listened to (was also exhibited at CanJam London last year).


----------



## MH01

Excited . Ticket booked


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Anyone wanting to listen to Dita Audio The Dream should head to CanJam london


----------



## kel101

third_eye said:


> The HE 1 will be in a private (and quiet) room on the Plaza Suited level of the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge, one level above the main CanJam London 2017 space. Listening sessions are limited to the provided music source and external sources will not be allowed.



Any chance we can get a list of the songs before hand so we can familiarize ourselves with the music?


----------



## AxelCloris

kel101 said:


> Any chance we can get a list of the songs before hand so we can familiarize ourselves with the music?


No guarantees, but @Evshrug might have a list.


----------



## Barndoor (Jun 9, 2017)

Deftone said:


> Hmmm... why is this? i can understand messing around with sources could be seen as wasting valuable listing time but if theres a CD player transport already there but you cant take you own cd i dont understand?



I read source as an external device. To me CD 's are media which aren't mentioned as being not permitted.
When I tried the HE1 at headroom the guy asked if I had any of my own CD's with me. I didn't, but luckily they had a few CD's containing material I was familiar with.


----------



## third_eye

kel101 said:


> Any chance we can get a list of the songs before hand so we can familiarize ourselves with the music?





AxelCloris said:


> No guarantees, but @Evshrug might have a list.





Barndoor said:


> I read source as an external device. To me CD 's are media which aren't mentioned as being not permitted.
> When I tried the HE1 at headroom the guy asked if I had any of my own CD's with me. I didn't, but luckily they had a few CD's containing material I was familiar with.



I've asked for clarification on this. To my knowledge, it's a set playlist and I've asked for the available tracks so that everyone doing the demo can familiarize themselves.


----------



## third_eye

Questyle added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Layman1

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Anyone wanting to listen to Dita Audio The Dream should head to CanJam london


Yessss! 
To your stall I presume?


----------



## darkdoorway

Yes. Going to Canjam London again. Looking forward to it


----------



## jaykay1967

Bagged a Saturday morning slot for HE-1 listening.   

Cool idea to get the playlist in advance.  Yes please.


----------



## piercer

Hi, can I have the Canjam London 2017 award please - I'm going. This will be my third year  Can't wait.


----------



## canonlp

piercer said:


> Hi, can I have the Canjam London 2017 award please - I'm going. This will be my third year  Can't wait.



Oh yes, me too!


----------



## AndrewH13

And me please! (Badge)


----------



## moedawg140

For those that have experienced it firsthand:

Has there been anything new in the past year that's popped up in or around London that may be of interest to visit or check out?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AxelCloris

Same as always, please PM @joe or me for a CanJam London badge. Let's not clutter the thread with badge requests.


----------



## third_eye

Shure added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Cagin

third_eye said:


> Shure added to exhibitor list!


@bmichels  there you go


----------



## third_eye

Cagin said:


> @bmichels  there you go


Yep!


----------



## third_eye (Jun 13, 2017)

*
CanJam London 2017 T-Shirt Preorders!*





 

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye|L|3
third_eye|S|1*

*T-Shirts are £15 each*, and will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt orders is Wednesday, June 28. As a reminder, CanJam London 2017 volunteers do not have to separately order their T-shirts as we will be providing them.


----------



## third_eye

*HE 1 update*
All Saturday listening slots are now full. There are a few left for Sunday.


----------



## Cagin

Cagin |XXL| 2


----------



## bmichels

looking forward comparing the  Fourté and the KSE1500 booth connected to the AK SP1000


----------



## bmichels

And....signed up for "Sennheiser HE-1 - Auditions.".   

Hurry, not many available spots left !!


----------



## moedawg140

bmichels said:


> looking forward comparing the  Fourté and the KSE1500 booth connected to the AK SP1000


I'd like to get your take on the comparison.  I have one in mind I think you may like more than the other...


----------



## Cagin

Not knowing the volunteering schedule, I took a chance and booked Sunday 3:00-3:15pm session with the Orpheus 2. If it conflicts though, I'll gladly give my spot away.


----------



## Layman1

bmichels said:


> looking forward comparing the  Fourté and the KSE1500 booth connected to the AK SP1000


I'm simply looking forward to *hearing* the Fourte and the AK SP1000 
That's assuming they're available to demo at the show.. There's so many great exhibitors, I've lost track a little bit


----------



## moedawg140

Layman1 said:


> I'm simply looking forward to *hearing* the Fourte and the AK SP1000
> That's assuming they're available to demo at the show.. There's so many great exhibitors, I've lost track a little bit


I'm sure they both will be. The Fourte (at least the first stages) has been around at events since around RMAF last year, and the SP1000 was exhibited near me at the LA Audio Show last week. The SP1000 was a pretty good DAP - still liking their AK320 pound for pound (overall, weight, and currency, in this case).


----------



## Layman1

moedawg140 said:


> still liking their AK320 pound for pound (overall, weight, and currency, in this case).


That's quality wordplay right there 

Actually, while I'm wishing for perfect things, I hope the Fourte is not only on demo but also in a prize draw again.
If I win it, I might scream like a girl too


----------



## moedawg140 (Jun 13, 2017)

Layman1 said:


> That's quality wordplay right there
> 
> Actually, while I'm wishing for perfect things, I hope the Fourte is not only on demo but also in a prize draw again.
> If I win it, I might scream like a girl too



Thanks!  (Would be nice if this emoticon is larger/the same size like it was before transition).

I'm like 100% sure the Fourte will be there. At CanJam SoCal, I was one person away from winning the Fourte (kinda interesting because I like their 18 driver more than their 4 driver Fourte). Anyways, when the boyfriend of the girl won, it was the girlfriend that screamed like she was seriously hurt. The video online of her screaming did not do it justice - you had to be there to experience it yourself. People ran over thinking someone got hurt. No -- it was the girlfriend of the guy who won, screaming at the top of her lungs with ecstasy...or joy... If you see me at CanJam, ask me what others thought of all that happened, quite interesting, I'd say.


Looking to possibly take a ride or train out of London as well to see what of interest may be out there. Bath and Stonehenge were amazing last year, so it would be nice to be wowed like that again next month!


----------



## Tro95

moedawg140 said:


> Looking to possibly take a ride or train out of London as well to see what of interest may be out there. Bath and Stonehenge were amazing last year, so it would be nice to be wowed like that again next month!



Depending on your interests, easy places to visit from London include Brighton (lovely British seaside town), Cambridge, and Oxford.


----------



## Layman1

moedawg140 said:


> Looking to possibly take a ride or train out of London as well to see what of interest may be out there. Bath and Stonehenge were amazing last year, so it would be nice to be wowed like that again next month!



Oh yeah, regarding the post by @Tro95 above, I went (for the first time) on a really cool guided walk by a London-based company. That was just around a small area of London, but I got to see lots of cool details and areas and unknown pathways that I never knew existed.

I read that they also do guided tours to Cambridge and Oxford, or a combination of those together.
I think they provide access to the colleges of the universities (and other things) that you'd never usually get as a tourist by yourself.
I've been thinking of doing this for a while too 

Here is a link for your convenience:
http://www.walks.com/other-tours/day-trips-from-london


----------



## Gofre

Odd question guys.

 I ordered my ticket a couple of months ago and had all my reference numbers saved. However I've since got a new PC and lost that ref number. Now it doesn't seem to matter what I search or filter for in my inbox I can't find that original confirmation email anywhere! I'm 99.999% sure it will not have been deleted, so I'm at a bit of a loss. So my question- if someone could let me know what the subject line of their ticket confirmation email is, that would be awesome.

Cheers!


----------



## third_eye

Gofre said:


> Odd question guys.
> 
> Cheers!



Can you send me a PM with your contact details.....I can look this up for you.


----------



## Gofre

third_eye said:


> Can you send me a PM with your contact details.....I can look this up for you.



No worries, Outlook's browser version was just having a senior moment by the looks of things! Managed to find it in the desktop application. Thanks for the offer though


----------



## third_eye

THX added to exhibitor list!


----------



## moedawg140

Tro95 said:


> Depending on your interests, easy places to visit from London include Brighton (lovely British seaside town), Cambridge, and Oxford.





Layman1 said:


> Oh yeah, regarding the post by @Tro95 above, I went (for the first time) on a really cool guided walk by a London-based company. That was just around a small area of London, but I got to see lots of cool details and areas and unknown pathways that I never knew existed.
> 
> I read that they also do guided tours to Cambridge and Oxford, or a combination of those together.
> I think they provide access to the colleges of the universities (and other things) that you'd never usually get as a tourist by yourself.
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions - appreciate them! I'll have to check them out(imagine a brown-skinned Disco Stu, hehe)


----------



## ThELiZ

I have a ticket for sale for the Sunday with a demo of the HE-1 at 2:15pm if anyone wants to buy it? I stuffed up. I'm on holiday when the show is on. Whoops.


----------



## third_eye

Thanks to our friends at HiFi+ for the interview!

http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/hi...f-head-fi-and-ethan-opolion-of-canjam-global/

http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/hi...fi-and-ethan-opolion-of-canjam-global-part-2/


----------



## AndrewH13

AndrewH13 |XXL| 1


----------



## Sound Eq

can u buy things like iems and daps and cables at can jam or just audition things


----------



## Layman1

Sound Eq said:


> can u buy things like iems and daps and cables at can jam or just audition things


You can certainly buy! It's not uncommon for discounts to be offered too


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Thanks to our friends at HiFi+ for the interview!
> 
> http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/hi...f-head-fi-and-ethan-opolion-of-canjam-global/
> 
> http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/hi...fi-and-ethan-opolion-of-canjam-global-part-2/


Great article - you're looking good, my friend!  (Brown fistbump, hehe)


----------



## Layman1

third_eye said:


> Thanks to our friends at HiFi+ for the interview!
> 
> http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/hi...f-head-fi-and-ethan-opolion-of-canjam-global/
> 
> http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/hi...fi-and-ethan-opolion-of-canjam-global-part-2/



I think your beard has 'evolved' since we last met


----------



## third_eye

Layman1 said:


> I think your beard has 'evolved' since we last met



haha, yes indeed.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi




----------



## moedawg140

Oscar-HiFi said:


>



Nice work on the video! Really liked the "bloopers" at the end - very movie-esque.


----------



## third_eye

*Smyth Realiser A16 Listening at CanJam London! *

Don't miss you chance to audition the A16 Realiser from Smyth Research! This is one of the "must hear" products at CanJam London! Register for the Smyth Research demo here.

Please input your CanJam London ticket number in the Comments field, and as a reminder, it's one slot per CanJam London attendee! Register for CanJam London 2017 here.


----------



## Shanling

EVerything is booked and SHanling is ready for the Canjam! We will have there two team members, me included, looking forward to meet all these people I followed here on forum for years!

Stop by our booth for sneak peak of 1 or 2 future products


----------



## musicday

Shanling said:


> EVerything is booked and SHanling is ready for the Canjam! We will have there two team members, me included, looking forward to meet all these people I followed here on forum for years!
> 
> Stop by our booth for sneak peak of 1 or 2 future products


I will be there  Looking forward to meet the team from Shanling .
Musicday


----------



## Kyome

Shame, not in London


----------



## Layman1

Shanling said:


> EVerything is booked and SHanling is ready for the Canjam! We will have there two team members, me included, looking forward to meet all these people I followed here on forum for years!
> 
> Stop by our booth for sneak peak of 1 or 2 future products



Great, looking forward to meeting you! 
And your secret new products..


----------



## Ra97oR

I wonder if I have missed the calls for volunteers, for this year's CanJam?


----------



## moedawg140

Ra97oR said:


> I wonder if I have missed the calls for volunteers, for this year's CanJam?


I'm sure you didn't, my friend! Hope all is well.


----------



## third_eye

Ra97oR said:


> I wonder if I have missed the calls for volunteers, for this year's CanJam?



We still have a couple of volunteer spaces.....sent you a PM.


----------



## third_eye

Correlated Magnetics Research added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Guys, as a reminder please get your CanJam London 2017 T-Shirt pre-orders in by next Wednesday, June 28.

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye|L|3
third_eye|S|1*

*T-Shirts are £15 each*, and will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. As a reminder, CanJam London 2017 volunteers do not have to separately order their T-shirts as we will be providing them.


----------



## Scribemole (Jun 21, 2017)

T-Shirts please:

Scribemole|XL|2

I wasn't expecting to come this year as a guy I have to cover for at work got in ahead of me and booked his leave over this weekend, but now he's moved it back a couple of weeks so I booked my tickets yesterday as soon as I found out I'm free. So pleased I'm going to make it again this year!

@moedawg140 I'm staying at the County Hotel which is almost opposite the Royal National mentioned earlier, it's really cheap. I've got a 3-night deal with breakfasts and 3-course dinners for under £150. Good value but it's a bit rough- shared bathrooms, refectory-style dining area etc. I stayed there last year and was surprised to find that the 7th-floor room I was in had fully opening waist-height unbarred windows. So I wouldn't recommend it if you are subject to huge depression or psychotic breaks.


----------



## zappazappazappa (Jun 21, 2017)

third_eye said:


> Guys, as a reminder please get your CanJam London 2017 T-Shirt pre-orders in by next Wednesday, June 28.
> 
> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> 
> ...


My order:
zappazappazappa|XL|1|


----------



## Scribemole

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks!  (Would be nice if this emoticon is larger/the same size like it was before transition).
> 
> I'm like 100% sure the Fourte will be there. At CanJam SoCal, I was one person away from winning the Fourte (kinda interesting because I like their 18 driver more than their 4 driver Fourte). Anyways, when the boyfriend of the girl won, it was the girlfriend that screamed like she was seriously hurt. The video online of her screaming did not do it justice - you had to be there to experience it yourself. People ran over thinking someone got hurt. No -- it was the girlfriend of the guy who won, screaming at the top of her lungs with ecstasy...or joy... If you see me at CanJam, ask me what others thought of all that happened, quite interesting, I'd say.
> 
> ...



Have you been to the Royal Observatory at Greenwich?  If you're into techie stuff, they have the Harrison clocks.


----------



## Clive101

Does any one know the playlist for the Sennheiser HE-1 - Auditions...?


----------



## moedawg140 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hey @Scribemole - I've got experience with the County; let's just say it wasn't on my list of prospective places to stay this year. 

I haven't been to the Royal Observatory yet, but will hopefully be able to check it out. Thanks for the recommendation!

I would like to check out Wimbledon, walk the grounds and bask in the tournament glory at Aorangi Terrace/Henman Hill - should be fun!


----------



## phallam

Just bought my ticket for Saturday, too late for a Sennheiser HE-1 demo, but I think I'll have a T-shirt:

phallam|XL|1

Looking forward to it, my wallet is hiding in a corner already!


----------



## bmichels (Jun 22, 2017)

*3 weeks to go....  Can't wait to meet you again*


----------



## Layman1

Scribemole said:


> Have you been to the Royal Observatory at Greenwich?  If you're into techie stuff, they have the Harrison clocks.



Interesting.. I live a 10min walk from Greenwich. I've been to the Royal Observatory, but didn't notice these Harrison clocks. No idea what they are, but I'm sure I'll get round to Googling it sooner or later


----------



## canonlp

Any word of JH Audio being there? They were there last year, but they're not on the list yet. Dying to hear the Lola


----------



## MayorDomino

Does anybody know exactly what Stax stuff is going to be there?


----------



## ElectroMod

MayorDomino said:


> Does anybody know exactly what Stax stuff is going to be there?


Hi,
I have found out for you that the Stax distributor Symmerty will be showing the following Stax product.

SRS-3100, SRS-5100, SR-L700 System, SR-009 &amp; SRM-007t II and SR-009 &amp; SRM-T8000.

Regards

Mark
www.electromod.co.uk
www.schiit.eu.com


----------



## third_eye

ElectroMod said:


> Hi,
> I have found out for you that the Stax distributor Symmerty will be showing the following Stax product.
> 
> SRS-3100, SRS-5100, SR-L700 System, SR-009 &amp; SRM-007t II and SR-009 &amp; SRM-T8000.
> ...



Thanks Mark, you beat me to it!


----------



## third_eye

We have a couple of great seminars lined up for Saturday, July 15 so be sure to plan for these! The seminars will take place in Plaza Suites 12-13 on the Lower Ground Level of the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge.

*1pm-2pm Chord Hugo 2 and M Scaler Technology Masterclass *
Join Chord Electronics Lead Designer Rob Watts in a fascinating discussion about the design of the Hugo 2 amp/dac and a look at the technology behind the Blu 2 with it’s million tap length interpolation filter - the M Scaler. Rob will go to explain why the M Scaler allows 16 bit digital to have a timing precision that finally exceeds 16 bit performance - something that has never been done before!

*3pm-4pm Headphone Audio in a Changing World *
The past few years have seen significant advances in headphone audio technology. As modern lifestyles continue to evolve and with more people now listening to music through headphones then ever before, how will the future landscape of headphone audio look? What are some of the coming trends that we can expect to see in future new product development? To learn more about this exciting topic, join an all-star group of experts including: Axel Grell of Sennheiser, Rob Watts of Chord Electronics, Nicolas Debard of Focal, and Jason Marr of THX. Moderated by Jude Mansilla of Head-Fi.


----------



## mp101

mp101 | xxl | 1


----------



## jackgu1988

jackgu1988 | XL | 1


----------



## Layman1

third_eye said:


> We have a couple of great seminars lined up for Saturday, July 15 so be sure to plan for these! The seminars will take place in Plaza Suites 12-13 on the Lower Ground Level of the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge.
> 
> *1pm-2pm Chord Hugo 2 and M Scaler Technology Masterclass *
> Join Chord Electronics Lead Designer Rob Watts in a fascinating discussion about the design of the Hugo 2 amp/dac and a look at the technology behind the Blu 2 with it’s million tap length interpolation filter - the M Scaler. Rob will go to explain why the M Scaler allows 16 bit digital to have a timing precision that finally exceeds 16 bit performance - something that has never been done before!
> ...



They both look fascinating! Gah, I think I've booked onto the Smyth Realiser and/or HE1 demo during the first talk!


----------



## bmichels

I want to buy now a LCD-i4 and an A&K SP1000 but...I wonder if I shouldn't wait for CanJam London ?  

I wonder indeed if *Audeze will offer a special Show price for their LCD-i4, A&K a special Show price for the SP1000 ?*


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Please find my T-shirt pre-order below...
*
Fortisflyer75|XL|1*

Cheers


----------



## third_eye

FortisFlyer75 said:


> Please find my T-shirt pre-order below...
> *
> Fortisflyer75|XL|1*
> 
> Cheers



Got it, thanks! 

Just another heads up for everyone, we will be placing the T-Shirt order on Thursday morning, so if you would like to reserve one please respond here in the thread by end of day tomorrow (Wednesday).

Cant' believe only 2 more weeks to go!!


----------



## moedawg140

Oh My Giggles, @third_eye, you're right - only 2 weeks to go!


Wondering if there may be anything event-goers would like me to bring this year to demo (that's currently in my profile)? Feel free to PM me, alternatively, if you'd like.


----------



## MayorDomino

ElectroMod said:


> Hi,
> I have found out for you that the Stax distributor Symmerty will be showing the following Stax product.
> 
> SRS-3100, SRS-5100, SR-L700 System, SR-009 &amp; SRM-007t II and SR-009 &amp; SRM-T8000.
> ...




nice, look foward to listening to the L300's


----------



## FortisFlyer75

third_eye said:


> Got it, thanks!
> 
> Just another heads up for everyone, we will be placing the T-Shirt order on Thursday morning, so if you would like to reserve one please respond here in the thread by end of day tomorrow (Wednesday).
> 
> Cant' believe only 2 more weeks to go!!


Cheers Third Eye, Two weeks... where has the time gone?!, need to sort out my sd cards!  

Cant wait now and really looking forward to another Jam in the Can


----------



## third_eye

FortisFlyer75 said:


> Cheers Third Eye, Two weeks... where has the time gone?!, need to sort out my sd cards!
> 
> Cant wait now and really looking forward to another Jam in the Can



I know, right? Really look forward to it.......will be the biggest London one we've done yet!


----------



## baradona

third_eye said:


> *3pm-4pm Headphone Audio in a Changing World *
> The past few years have seen significant advances in headphone audio technology. As modern lifestyles continue to evolve and with more people now listening to music through headphones then ever before, how will the future landscape of headphone audio look? What are some of the coming trends that we can expect to see in future new product development? To learn more about this exciting topic, join an all-star group of experts including: Axel Grell of Sennheiser, Rob Watts of Chord Electronics, Nicolas Debard of Focal, and Jason Marr of THX. Moderated by Jude Mansilla of Head-Fi.



Both talks sound great, but the second one seems to me to be a really relevant and interesting topic.  Nice work!


----------



## AndrewH13

third_eye said:


> Got it, thanks!
> 
> Just another heads up for everyone, we will be placing the T-Shirt order on Thursday morning, so if you would like to reserve one please respond here in the thread by end of day tomorrow (Wednesday).
> 
> Cant' believe only 2 more weeks to go!!



Would it be an idea for you to list those shirts collated so far so we can check not been missed?


----------



## KEV G

moedawg140 said:


> Oh My Giggles, @third_eye, you're right - only 2 weeks to go!
> 
> 
> Wondering if there may be anything event-goers would like me to bring this year to demo (that's currently in my profile)? Feel free to PM me, alternatively, if you'd like.


If you can still bring the Andromda, I'd love to have a listen. I have the funds to make a purchase now, all I need to do is just have a listen, and if I like em, I'll order em. Unless CA are there and I'll get buy them on the day. Really appreciate it and many many thanks in advance. Looking forward to it and starting to count the days, cheers


----------



## moedawg140

KEV G said:


> If you can still bring the Andromda, I'd love to have a listen. I have the funds to make a purchase now, all I need to do is just have a listen, and if I like em, I'll order em. Unless CA are there and I'll get buy them on the day. Really appreciate it and many many thanks in advance. Looking forward to it and starting to count the days, cheers


CA should be there, but I will bring the Andromeda for you to listen anytime if you'd like! The upshot with listening to mine is I'll have different types of tips as well to help you get the best fit as possible (from experience I needed to try several types of tips to get a sufficient seal). 

Anything else you'd like me to bring to demo, let me know!


----------



## KEV G

moedawg140 said:


> CA should be there, but I will bring the Andromeda for you to listen anytime if you'd like! The upshot with listening to mine is I'll have different types of tips as well to help you get the best fit as possible (from experience I needed to try several types of tips to get a sufficient seal).
> 
> Anything else you'd like me to bring to demo, let me know!


Thanks so much, I also have a few tips I can bring along, so between the two of us I'm sure I can get a good fit and hopefully make a decision about making an order. Thanks again for your help, it's really appreciated and I'll look forward to meeting you. Cheers


----------



## third_eye

Guys, here is the T-Shirt preorder list.....if you are volunteering at CJL17, I have your T-Shirts on a *separate list. If you want to get on the preorder list, let me know ASAP. *We will also have a few extras on hand for purchase.

Eternal Phoenix - M - 1
Cagin - XXL - 1 (in addition to you volunteer shirt)
AndrewH13 - XXL - 1 
Scribemole - XL - 2
zappazappazappa - XL - 1
phallam - XL - 1
mp101 - XXL - 1
jackgu1988 - XL - 1
Fortisflyer75 - XL - 1


----------



## third_eye

CanJam London 2017 is going to be featured in the Geek Diary page of tomorrow's *Metro* newspaper! Since this is print only, if someone can grab a copy for us.......that would be much appreciated!


----------



## Shanling

Wanted to ask, any idea if it will be possible to get ear impressions made by some company at Canjam? Even if I only need impressions and not will buy from them. How was it last year?

Thanks


----------



## AndrewH13

third_eye said:


> CanJam London 2017 is going to be featured in the Geek Diary page of tomorrow's *Metro* newspaper! Since this is print only, if someone can grab a copy for us.......that would be much appreciated!



My wife managed to pick up a copy of Metro on bus (we are 40 miles from London, but they have them occasionally)


----------



## Layman1

Shanling said:


> Wanted to ask, any idea if it will be possible to get ear impressions made by some company at Canjam? Even if I only need impressions and not will buy from them. How was it last year?
> 
> Thanks



I believe there was a company last year (or the year before, or both) who were doing exactly that.
Was it Snuggs? Perhaps @third_eye  can comment?
You can just bribe them with a Shanling product, I'm sure they'll help you for free


----------



## episiarch

Layman1 said:


> I believe there was a company last year (or the year before, or both) who were doing exactly that.
> Was it Snuggs? Perhaps @third_eye  can comment?
> You can just bribe them with a Shanling product, I'm sure they'll help you for free


Snugs will be at CanJam and can take a digital scan of your ears on-site. It takes a a week or two for them to turn these into custom eartips.

If what you need is a physical impression that can be sent to an earphone/eartip maker of your choice, then I think Noble have in the past had an audiologist next to the booth who can probably help with that, if she is there again this year.

Alternatively you can book with Amplifon in Wigmore Street to get impressions taken. The location is walkable from either Oxford Street or Bond Street stations, either of which is easily reachable from Waterloo.

For some ear impressions, the material (or scan) goes deep enough that it may be necessary to have yours ears cleaned first if you have not had this done in a while. I've used Clear Ear Clinic for this, and while costly (£80 if I remember), they do extremely thorough work. They are just a block or so from Amplifon, above.


----------



## Layman1

Thanks @episiarch just the kind of informative response I was hoping for! 
Above and beyond, in fact


----------



## episiarch

Layman1 said:


> Thanks @episiarch just the kind of informative response I was hoping for!
> Above and beyond, in fact


Glad if I can help!


----------



## Layman1

episiarch said:


> Glad if I can help!


Well, it was @Shanling you were helping, I was just trying to help them too


----------



## Shanling

episiarch said:


> Snugs will be at CanJam and can take a digital scan of your ears on-site. It takes a a week or two for them to turn these into custom eartips.
> 
> If what you need is a physical impression that can be sent to an earphone/eartip maker of your choice, then I think Noble have in the past had an audiologist next to the booth who can probably help with that, if she is there again this year.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your help. I have few custom IEMs, made from impressions from local audiologists, was just thinking, if there will be some who is really good at taking them for customs, it might be good chance.

Just curious, how much Amplifon charges for set of impressions?


----------



## third_eye

AndrewH13 said:


> My wife managed to pick up a copy of Metro on bus (we are 40 miles from London, but they have them occasionally)



Thank you very much for this, see you soon!!


----------



## moedawg140 (Jul 1, 2017)

Shanling said:


> Thank you for your help. I have few custom IEMs, made from impressions from local audiologists, was just thinking, if there will be some who is really good at taking them for customs, it might be good chance.
> 
> Just curious, how much Amplifon charges for set of impressions?


Ms. Flower, who has been at CanJam London for the last two years, should more than likely be there again at this year's CanJam London.

I'm also sure that Empire Ears will have someone who will create impressions as well. From experience, both are very good.

Pictures of Ms. Flower creating my impressions are in my CanJam London 2016 impressions and review thread, located currently in my signature and located permanently in my profile.


----------



## moedawg140

I'll be in Central London (near Big Ben) starting July 11th, so if anyone wants to hang out or have a pre-event meet of sorts (I'm already bringing some requested products), please let me know! You can PM me, alternatively, if you'd like.


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> Ms. Glick, who has been at CanJam London for the last two years, should more than likely be there again at this year's CanJam London.
> 
> I'm also sure that Empire Ears will have someone who will create impressions as well. From experience, both are very good.
> 
> Pictures of Ms. Glick creating my impressions are in my CanJam London 2016 impressions and review thread, located currently in my signature and located permanently in my profile.



Gisele Flower will also be doing impressions at the Noble booth. Noble is also offering Free Impressions.


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Gisele Flower will also be doing impressions at the Noble booth. Noble is also offering Free Impressions.


I edited my previous impressions recommendation.  I got my CanJams (and therefore audiologists) mixed up, my apologies. Ms. Flower, yes. She was very nice and provided impressions (I didn't purchase a product). Empire Ears will also provide free impressions (usually it's Dean) who will offer impressions. Supremely awesome gentleman, and is one of the founding fathers of all that is in-ear. Those that stop by the Empire Ears booth should have a chat with him - his experience and what he's invented in the past and present is simply mind-blowing.


----------



## shiorisekine

shiorisekine said:


> I think I will be there this year



I will be there this year!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait!


----------



## third_eye

shiorisekine said:


> I will be there this year!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait!



Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## duotone

Only a couple of weeks away, see you down there.


----------



## episiarch

Shanling said:


> Thank you for your help. I have few custom IEMs, made from impressions from local audiologists, was just thinking, if there will be some who is really good at taking them for customs, it might be good chance.
> 
> Just curious, how much Amplifon charges for set of impressions?


I don't actually know the Amplifon charge. It was bundled in with a different purchase I was making, and it could be out of date now as well. Probably best to email or ring them directly.


----------



## Shanling

moedawg140 said:


> Ms. Flower, who has been at CanJam London for the last two years, should more than likely be there again at this year's CanJam London.
> 
> I'm also sure that Empire Ears will have someone who will create impressions as well. From experience, both are very good.
> 
> Pictures of Ms. Flower creating my impressions are in my CanJam London 2016 impressions and review thread, located currently in my signature and located permanently in my profile.



Thanks! Want my next customs to fit as good as possible, so will try experts over local audiologists.


----------



## Layman1

Shanling said:


> Thanks! Want my next customs to fit as good as possible, so will try experts over local audiologists.



Just to add, I've heard many people praising Gisele Flowers. People say she is extremely professional, makes a huge effort to ensure that she gets the best possible impressions for your ears and always does an outstanding job.  Someone else might have a reputation for research or innovation (which is great!), but that doesn't make them the best person to do impressions (although they might be great at that too of course). 
John, who founded Noble Audio, is an Audiologist with loads of professional experience and a PhD. I think he wouldn't recommend or use another audiologist unless he was totally confident in their skills.

I think if you go to any of the people recommended in this thread, you'll be fine


----------



## episiarch

moedawg140 said:


> I'll be in Central London (near Big Ben) starting July 11th, so if anyone wants to hang out or have a pre-event meet of sorts (I'm already bringing some requested products), please let me know! You can PM me, alternatively, if you'd like.



FWIW if you are looking for interesting venues to meet up, you could do worse than http://spiritland.com/about/


----------



## Wyville

Layman1 said:


> Just to add, I've heard many people praising Gisele Flowers. People say she is extremely professional, makes a huge effort to ensure that she gets the best possible impressions for your ears and always does an outstanding job.  Someone else might have a reputation for research or innovation (which is great!), but that doesn't make them the best person to do impressions (although they might be great at that too of course).
> John, who founded Noble Audio, is an Audiologist with loads of professional experience and a PhD. I think he wouldn't recommend or use another audiologist unless he was totally confident in their skills.
> 
> I think if you go to any of the people recommended in this thread, you'll be fine


Gisele will be at Canjam and I can certainly highly recommend her! She a perfectionist when it comes to impressions. I got my Ei.3 CIEMs through her and she has been amazing when it turned out I got pressure issues from the tight custom fit. Because we could not quite find the cause she talked about it to anyone she thought might be able to help and put me in touch with a few of them to discuss it in more detail. She is also a really nice and fun person to meet up with!


----------



## moedawg140

Shanling said:


> Thanks! Want my next customs to fit as good as possible, so will try experts over local audiologists.


In case you missed my above post:

_Empire Ears will also provide free impressions (usually it's Dean) who will offer impressions. Supremely awesome gentleman, and is one of the founding fathers of all that is in-ear. Those that stop by the Empire Ears booth should have a chat with him - his experience and what he's invented in the past and present is simply mind-blowing._

Good luck!


----------



## moedawg140

episiarch said:


> FWIW if you are looking for interesting venues to meet up, you could do worse than http://spiritland.com/about/


Thank you very much for the recommendation!

I may go with that place, or Park Plaza Westminster Bridge Hotel since it isn't far from where I'll be staying - or maybe my hotel if I think the place is sufficient (the lounge area, in pictures, looks pretty snazzy).

I'll be playing it by ear and seeing if there is interest.


----------



## Layman1

moedawg140 said:


> In case you missed my above post:
> 
> _Empire Ears will also provide free impressions (usually it's Dean) who will offer impressions. Supremely awesome gentleman, and is one of the founding fathers of all that is in-ear. Those that stop by the Empire Ears booth should have a chat with him - his experience and what he's invented in the past and present is simply mind-blowing._
> 
> Good luck!



Hi Moe,

Just wanting some clarification.. Is this saying that anyone can just pitch up to the Empire Ears stall and get free impressions done?
Or is it only for people who are actually placing an order for an Empire Ears product?

They say if something sounds too good to be true, it usually is. So I thought I'd just check


----------



## moedawg140 (Jul 2, 2017)

Layman1 said:


> Hi Moe,
> 
> Just wanting some clarification.. Is this saying that anyone can just pitch up to the Empire Ears stall and get free impressions done?
> Or is it only for people who are actually placing an order for an Empire Ears product?
> ...


Hi @Layman1,

For clarification, no, the impressions are free with an Empire Ears purchase.

What's good is there's enough signatures within their lineup to choose that should suit most customer's needs, in my opinion.

Just passing this along:

_There will be a show special, 20% off of any model in their arsenal, as well as free impressions. _


----------



## Layman1

moedawg140 said:


> Hi @Layman1,
> 
> For clarification, no, the impressions are free with an Empire Ears purchase.
> 
> ...



Heh, I figured this might be the case. I'm sure they're in no hurry to go bankrupt 

Those sound like some mighty good deals though!


----------



## Layman1

For those that care, in a sudden change of plans, rather than being a CanJam volunteer as intended (as with the last 2 years in London), I've recently been invited to help man the iBasso stand!
So if anyone wants to meet me, that'll be where to find me.
Sorry, no unauthorised freebies, even if we're like, best buds 
Lest iBasso smite me with the fury of a thousand suns


----------



## moedawg140

Layman1 said:


> Heh, I figured this might be the case. I'm sure they're in no hurry to go bankrupt
> 
> Those sound like some mighty good deals though!


Gotta stay afloat and hopefully fly!

The deals are mighty good, I agree!


----------



## moedawg140

Layman1 said:


> For those that care, in a sudden change of plans, rather than being a CanJam volunteer as intended (as with the last 2 years in London), I've recently been invited to help man the iBasso stand!
> So if anyone wants to meet me, that'll be where to find me.
> Sorry, no unauthorised freebies, even if we're like, best buds
> Lest iBasso smite me with the fury of a thousand suns


Congratulations!  I'll see you there!

Time for a DX200 and QP2R comparison (I already compared the DX200 to the QP1R).  Should be fun!


----------



## Duncan

Not actually sure, with my crazy work commitments that I'll be able to make it this year, will do my best though...


----------



## moedawg140

Duncan said:


> Not actually sure, with my crazy work commitments that I'll be able to make it this year, will do my best though...


Hope to see you there - wouldn't be a complete CanJam London without you, in my opinion.


----------



## RHA Team

Not too long to go now! Looking forward to another CanJam, We will hopefully have our new Wireless models available to demo as well as one of the biggest discounts we have offered at a CanJam! Be sure to stop by the RHA table to check it out!


----------



## third_eye

*


 
*
Here is the current list of Show Specials for CanJam London, we'll also be providing a final, updated list upon checking in at the Registration Desk.
*

64 Audio* 20% show discount
*
Astell+Kern *3 months of free Tidal Streaming with purchase of any A&K player (£60 value)
Free case with purchase of an AK70 black or mint player (£40 value)
*
Echobox Audio* 20% show discount
*
Empire Ears* 20% off discount with free impressions
Visit the booth to enter to win a Spartan IV universal or custom (up to prize winner)
*
Hi-Fi+ *Hi-Fi+ will be offering special subscription offers to all CanJam visitors. In addition this we will be offering a special price on our exclusive Neumann / Sennheiser CD. Also we are running a competition with Hi-FiMAN. There are 10 chances of winning, so come along to our stand and try your luck!
*
Hifiheadphones* Visit booth to enter a drawing to win:
1 x Oriveti New Primacy Hybrid Triple Drivers IEM with detachable cable
1 x Dunu DN-2002 Hybrid Quad Drivers IEM with detachable cable
*
Kuos* Visit the booth for a chance to win a RealAmp portable dac/amp
*
Noble Audio* Free Ear Impressions and Free Sage with the purchase of a Katana or Kaiser Encore
*
Feliks Audio* $50 off all Feliks Audio amplifiers ordereed during CanJam London
*
Luzli *Free headphone cleaning cloth with visit to booth
*
RHA* 20% show discount with code CANJAMLDN17 (case sensitive, valid July 15-17 and on all products purchased via the RHA UK, EU & US websites)
*
Snugs* £40 discount on all Snugs ordered at the show
Visit the booth for a change to win a pair of Snugs Only for your choice of earphone
*
Tekzone* Visit booth for special pricing on prodcuts from Aedle, B&W, Even, Fostex, and Questyle
Master & Dynamic – FREE ‘ME03’ (black) in-ears worth £139.99 with every Master & Dynamic On-Ear/Over-Ear purchase – Currently limited to the first ten customers, though we may have more on the day.
Buy any Over/On-Ear headphones at £299.99 and above and receive a FREE OF CHARGE HEADS UP BASE STAND (normally £29.99)
Buy any Over/On-Ear headphones at £599.00 and above and receive a FREE OF CHARGE HEADS UP PREMIUM STAND (normally £59.99)
Buy any Over/On-Ear headphones at £899.00 and above and receive a FREE OF CHARGE HEADS UP FLOOR STAND (normally 99.99) OR a HEADS UP PREMIUM STAND (£59.99)
*
The Bit* Opus#2 - £850 (2 units available)
Opus#3 - £600 (3 units available)
*
V-Moda* 10% off on REMIX BT Speaker at the show or with e-coupon to pick up at the booth
10% off on CROSSFADE 2 WIRELESS at the show or with e-coupon to pick up at the booth
Crossfade 2 Wireless giveaway, visit booth for more details


----------



## third_eye

Guys, if you would like to have your Head-Fi username printed on your badge, *please send me a PM request that includes your full name as well as your username* and I can get these pre-printed. The default badge that will be printed will include your full name only.


----------



## moedawg140

RHA Team said:


> Not too long to go now! Looking forward to another CanJam, We will hopefully have our new Wireless models available to demo as well as one of the biggest discounts we have offered at a CanJam! Be sure to stop by the RHA table to check it out!


Looking forward to trying out your new wireless models and comparing it to one of my main wireless model I'll be bringing along.


----------



## MayorDomino

third_eye said:


> Guys, if you would like to have your Head-Fi username printed on your badge, *please send me a PM request that includes your full name as well as your username* and I can get these pre-printed. The default badge that will be printed will include your full name only.



Badge?


----------



## Cagin (Jul 4, 2017)

MayorDomino said:


> Badge?


Yeah the badge and lanyard we receive at the entrance to enter the show. Can check the photos in any previous CanJam impressions thread to see how it looked like.



Spoiler: Edit: example from CanJam NYC:


----------



## third_eye

Thanks @Cagin! Yes, I'm referring to the name badges. We can use the second line (CanJam Global in this example) for HF usernames.


----------



## Layman1

third_eye said:


> Thanks @Cagin! Yes, I'm referring to the name badges. We can use the second line (CanJam Global in this example) for HF usernames.


Now that I'm going to be helping to run the iBasso desk/stall-type-product, do I get a badge from you guys or from iBasso?
If from you, can I also have 'Layman1' printed on it, as there may (possibly!) be folks from here who'd be interested in chatting with me, or at least being able to identify me so that they know whom to avoid


----------



## moedawg140

Layman1 said:


> Now that I'm going to be helping to run the iBasso desk/stall-type-product, do I get a badge from you guys or from iBasso?
> If from you, can I also have 'Layman1' printed on it, as there may (possibly!) be folks from here who'd be interested in chatting with me, or at least being able to identify me so that they know whom to avoid


I'll just go to the iBasso table, ask each exhibitor at the table if they are "Layman1".  Once the person acknowledges "Layman1", I'll know it's you! I did get a listen of the iBasso IT03 in different cable and DAP configurations for most of yesterday - fantastic sounding IEM!


----------



## RHA Team

moedawg140 said:


> Looking forward to trying out your new wireless models and comparing it to one of my main wireless model I'll be bringing along.



Cant wait to see what you think!


----------



## Layman1

moedawg140 said:


> I'll just go to the iBasso table, ask each exhibitor at the table if they are "Layman1".  Once the person acknowledges "Layman1", I'll know it's you! I did get a listen of the iBasso IT03 in different cable and DAP configurations for most of yesterday - fantastic sounding IEM!



Hehe.
Have to ask, which cable/DAP combinations did you find worked best with the IT03? (especially, but not limited to, iBasso products).
As a possible benefit of working the iBasso stall, I'm really looking forward to trying out all their various cables, amps and whatnot (assuming I actually have any time to do so)


----------



## moedawg140 (Jul 5, 2017)

Layman1 said:


> Hehe.
> Have to ask, which cable/DAP combinations did you find worked best with the IT03? (especially, but not limited to, iBasso products).
> As a possible benefit of working the iBasso stall, I'm really looking forward to trying out all their various cables, amps and whatnot (assuming I actually have any time to do so)


I would sure hope that you would listen to all of the equipment at your stall! 

Since I do not currently own the IT03, I currently don't have an answer for you, since I have not tried it with every compatible device and/or cable(s) that I own to find out which gear combinations work the best for me with the IT03.  So far I like the QP1R and REI with it and also a new MMCX Bluetooth cable paired with the IT03 (I'll explain more about the cable, DAPs, DAC/Amps, etc. when I see you).


----------



## Layman1

moedawg140 said:


> I would sure hope that you would listen to all of the equipment at your stall!
> 
> Since I do not currently own the IT03, I currently don't have an answer for you, since I have not tried it with every compatible device and/or cable(s) that I own to find out which gear combinations work the best for me with the IT03.  So far I like the QP1R and REI with it and also a new MMCX Bluetooth cable paired with the IT03 (I'll explain more about the cable, DAPs, DAC/Amps, etc. when I see you).


sure, look forward to it


----------



## third_eye

Flare Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## KEV G

moedawg140 said:


> I would sure hope that you would listen to all of the equipment at your stall!
> 
> Since I do not currently own the IT03, I currently don't have an answer for you, since I have not tried it with every compatible device and/or cable(s) that I own to find out which gear combinations work the best for me with the IT03.  So far I like the QP1R and REI with it and also a new MMCX Bluetooth cable paired with the IT03 (I'll explain more about the cable, DAPs, DAC/Amps, etc. when I see you).


I'll have a listen to your Andromeda while you have a listen to my IT03s with DX200,stock cable and CB12. Possibly the CB13,if I purchase one there.


----------



## AndrewH13

Ethan, any idea what night is ping night? Dying to play you and Mo! About to book Saturday.


----------



## third_eye

AndrewH13 said:


> Ethan, any idea what night is ping night? Dying to play you and Mo! About to book Saturday.



I think @moedawg140 is handling this. My suggestion was for Saturday night at around 9pm or so as he is going with the Sennheiser group for dinner.


----------



## moedawg140

KEV G said:


> I'll have a listen to your Andromeda while you have a listen to my IT03s with DX200,stock cable and CB12. Possibly the CB13,if I purchase one there.


Before the event starts would be great, since I've already listened to all you've mentioned except the CB cable series. I wrote about the DX200 and QP1R comparison in the QP1R review thread (as a standalone post, not in the main review because I wasn't able to edit my main review because of the Head-Fi/XenForo 25 picture limit), if you or anyone is interested. 


AndrewH13 said:


> Ethan, any idea what night is ping night? Dying to play you and Mo! About to book Saturday.





third_eye said:


> I think @moedawg140 is handling this. My suggestion was for Saturday night at around 9pm or so as he is going with the Sennheiser group for dinner.



I'll be posting about this year's London event (such a great turnout last year!) to Bounce as CanJam London draws nearer to fruition.


----------



## KEV G

moedawg140 said:


> Before the event starts would be great, since I've already listened to all you've mentioned except the CB cable series. I wrote about the DX200 and QP1R comparison in the QP1R review thread (as a standalone post, not in the main review because I wasn't able to edit my main review because of the Head-Fi/XenForo 25 picture limit), if you or anyone is interested.
> If I can finish work early enough tomorrow, I'll let you know and possibly meet up. I'm self employed and need to have this job finished tomorrow. Be great to meet in person. Cheers
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KEV G (Jul 6, 2017)

If I can finish early enough tomorrow, it would be great to meet up. I'm self employed and have to complete a job tomorrow. Another job to complete by next Friday. Have to complete on time to fund this hobby.  If I can get into London next week,Be great to meet in person,when are you in London. Thanks


----------



## episiarch

Those with extra time in town and no firm plans, I was just reminded that Star Wars Identities is still going on – this is an exhibit of Star Wars props, original costumes, etc.

I haven't been to it myself, so I can't tell you whether it's worth the trip across town, but here's a review. 

Also for those who _really_ have spare time, because it's all the way out in Cardiff, this is the final year for The Doctor Who Experience. This one I have seen — albeit in its touring incarnation in London — and it's really good if you're a Who fan.


----------



## terencetcf

third_eye said:


> *
> *
> Here is the current list of Show Specials for CanJam London, we'll also be providing a final, updated list upon checking in at the Registration Desk.
> *
> ...



No offer for Mr. Speakers? Erm.. How I wish I could get the AEON in cheaper price...is bloody 800 in POUNDS in UK....


----------



## bmichels

terencetcf said:


> No offer for Mr. Speakers? Erm.. How I wish I could get the AEON in cheaper price...is bloody 800 in POUNDS in UK....



Look at it another way :  at 800 £ it is still 6 time less that the Susvara... which so far did not really impressed me.  So... it is a bargain


----------



## terencetcf

When is Jude going to do the CanJam London video in Headfi youtube channel ?


bmichels said:


> Look at it another way :  at 800 £ it is still 6 time less that the Susvara... which so far did not really impressed me.  So... it is a bargain



Certainly the value is there. But when your budget is just around £500. To increase to budget to $799 USD is certainly a lot easier than £799....lol


----------



## jude

terencetcf said:


> When is Jude going to do the CanJam London video in Headfi youtube channel ?



@terencetcf, I am working on it now with @AxelCloris, and we hope to have it done and uploaded tomorrow. We'll post it here when it's up.


----------



## eric65

Happy English! 

Two prototypes of the Kennerton Odin (new drivers "carbon") in preview at the CanJam London, for themselves.

The French (and russians) will wait! 

















https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/n...ables-amps-from-fischer-at-ifa.732814/page-88


----------



## valkolton

third_eye said:


> *V-MODA* 10% off on REMIX BT Speaker at the show or with e-coupon to pick up at the booth
> 10% off on CROSSFADE 2 WIRELESS at the show or with e-coupon to pick up at the booth
> Crossfade 2 Wireless giveaway, visit booth for more details



London, here we come!
Visit us at booth Westminster Ballroom 54 for a chance to audition our latest and greatest products and to entry the Crossfade 2 Wireless giveaway!


----------



## third_eye

Audioquest will be running a Social Media promotion and giving away the following prizes:

1. 1 Pair of Nighthawk Carbon
2. 1 DragonFly Red
3. 1 DragonFly Black 

To enter the competition, CanJam London visitors will need to post on Social Media (Facebook, Instagram or Twitter) about their visit to AudioQuest at CanJam London 2017…of course the more creative and innovative the better their chance of winning – they’ll just need to use #AudioQuestCanJamLondon2017 in their posts.


----------



## jude

*Headphone Audio Innovations At CanJam London 2017 - Head-Fi TV

*
(If you can't see the embedded video above, *click here*.)​
What will you be able to hear at CanJam London? A headphone prototype from a company that specializes in bending magnetic fields to their will; two of the best sounding (and most expensive) headphone systems in the world; the best-measuring headphone amplifiers; headphones that can correct their own frequency responses, including one that most closely meets the Olive-Welti curve; new planar magnetic over-ears and in-ears with nanoscale diaphragms; and more--_much_ more.


_Headphone Audio Innovations At CanJam London 2017 - Head-Fi TV _produced by Brian Murphy (@AxelCloris), Jude Mansilla (@jude ), Joe Cwik (@joe)


----------



## RCBinTN

Well done, Jude.
Very interesting line-up of gear, and a nice variety of shirts.
Hope the CanJam goes well for you all.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Well done, Brian!


----------



## raypin

Mm...chockful of headfi gear as always....the latest and the greatest. Wish I could attend CanJam London 2017.


----------



## UntilThen

I wish they have a Can Jam Sydney Meet........ anyway, I'll be watching.


----------



## Whitigir

Nice! More than ever, headphones and portable gadgets are evolving at such lightning speed


----------



## KEV G

What are the chances of Campfire Audio confirming a place for next weekend?


----------



## deepee

Not clear about the differences between little movie and the advertisement:
At least two companies that I wanted to see there, Shure and Etymotic, appear in
the advertisement, but not in the running names of companies in the youtube movie.
Can you clarify?


----------



## AxelCloris

deepee said:


> Not clear about the differences between little movie and the advertisement:
> At least two companies that I wanted to see there, Shure and Etymotic, appear in
> the advertisement, but not in the running names of companies in the youtube movie.
> Can you clarify?



Both Tekzone and hifiheadphones (looking at their respective websites) are UK retailers for Shure and hifiheadphones is a retailer for Etymotic. You might be able to find those brands at their exhibits, but neither Shure nor Etymotic have their own standalone exhibits.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

New Final Planar just arrived for CanJam London, you need to listen to these (and they can be powered by a normal DAP):


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

deepee said:


> Not clear about the differences between little movie and the advertisement:
> At least two companies that I wanted to see there, Shure and Etymotic, appear in
> the advertisement, but not in the running names of companies in the youtube movie.
> Can you clarify?



Hi, Unfortunately we are not going to be publicly displaying Etymotic, is there a specific model you are looking to listen to as I'm sure we can fit one in, or another Head-Fier may have some you can try.

Thanks,


----------



## third_eye

KEV G said:


> What are the chances of Campfire Audio confirming a place for next weekend?



Campfire Audio were unable to make it for CanJam London this time. I'll have Andromeda's on hand if anyone wants to hear them; I believe @moedawg140 will have his on hand as well.


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Campfire Audio were unable to make it for CanJam London this time. I'll have Andromeda's on hand if anyone wants to hear them; I believe @moedawg140 will have his on hand as well.


I sure will! It's still one of my favorites of Mr. Ball/@KB/CA's lineup and one of my favorites based on sound alone, that I've ever listened to. I'll have a 2.5mm CA Balanced Litz cable on-hand as well for those with compatible DAPs/devices. 

.....................................



Spoiler: Thinking out loud



My wife and I are leaving for London today, and we've had quite a few comments on the matter (from family, friends, attendees, exhibitors etc.) The admittance tech for my doctor's appointment today sums it up nicely in my opinion. I told him _"People are worried about us, and are afraid. I try to help calm them down, but that's how they feel."_
He replies _"You can't let them do that, feel scared and afraid. Then they win that way. You can't let them win. Just live your life without any worries."_ I agree wholeheartedly.



Looking forward to seeing those who can make it, soon.


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> I'll have a 2.5mm CA Balanced Litz cable on-hand as well for those with compatible DAPs/devices.



Nice, I will definitely need to try that cable out! See you soon and travel safe!


----------



## moedawg140 (Jul 10, 2017)

third_eye said:


> Nice, I will definitely need to try that cable out! See you soon and travel safe!


For sure - thank you, and you as well my dear friend!

I've got my Global Entry card now - hopefully that will help keep me smooth sailing in and out of the London airports now and forever.


----------



## third_eye

Flares will be offering a Show Special price of £299 for CanJam London visitors!


----------



## Cagin

moedawg140 said:


> For sure - thank you, and you as well my dear friend!
> 
> *I've got my Global Entry card now - hopefully that will help keep me smooth sailing in and out of the London airports now and forever.*


 Nice! Godspeed bro


----------



## moedawg140

Cagin said:


> Nice! Godspeed bro


Thank you bro!  

I saw your post in the other thread - please let me know soon if you would want to try out my Double Blade (used to be called TwinBlade) SpinFit tips.  I've got the entire lineup, but I unfortunately can't give any to you because I only have one pair of every size and model except in a size (M) that isn't your originally requested size (SS). At least you'll get a great idea of what fits for you, and then you can go from there!


----------



## The Audio Session

We're excited to be attending and exhibiting at our first CanJam! We'll be showcasing the launch lineup of our new brand _The Audio Session_, including the Debut Black Label and Debut Titanium Label headphones.

We'll also be hosting a giveaway for these two headphones - the details can be found both on site (Westminster Ballroom Booth 48) and on our Facebook page.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## shiorisekine

moedawg140 said:


> For sure - thank you, and you as well my dear friend!
> 
> I've got my Global Entry card now - hopefully that will help keep me smooth sailing in and out of the London airports now and forever.



But will you still get stopped at LAX? And its awesome to know you will be there, sounds like a real party now


----------



## third_eye

shiorisekine said:


> But will you still get stopped at LAX? And its awesome to know you will be there, sounds like a real party now



Heck yeah it's a party! When is your flight from LAX?


----------



## ElectroMod

Just received the new prototype version of the Mr Speakers Electrostatic headphone cannot wait to hear what you think and it will also be powered by an all new electrostatic amplifier by Trilogy Audio called the H1 designed and built in the UK and just released at Hifi Lounge last weekend.


----------



## moedawg140

shiorisekine said:


> But will you still get stopped at LAX? And its awesome to know you will be there, sounds like a real party now


LOL, cute. Good try...


----------



## Wyville

moedawg140 said:


> LOL, cute. Good try...


Welcome to the UK!


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> LOL, cute. Good try...



YAY!


----------



## bmichels

In order to recognize each other, may I suggest that we  *modify our CanJam badges to include our Avatar ? *

This will be mine


----------



## Jackpot77

The Audio Session said:


> We're excited to be attending and exhibiting at our first CanJam! We'll be showcasing the launch lineup of our new brand _The Audio Session_, including the Debut Black Label and Debut Titanium Label headphones.
> 
> We'll also be hosting a giveaway for these two headphones - the details can be found both on site (Westminster Ballroom Booth 48) and on our Facebook page.
> 
> Hope to see you there!



The dual driver Black Label looks interesting - what sort of price will they be going for if you are selling any on the weekend?


----------



## shiorisekine

third_eye said:


> Heck yeah it's a party! When is your flight from LAX?


Tomorrow at 345.


----------



## Jackpot77

And @moedawg140  - congratulations on a smoother trip through the joys of UK Customs this time around! Looking forward to putting some faces to names I have seen in the threads on here (that goes for you too, @Layman1 ).


----------



## third_eye

shiorisekine said:


> Tomorrow at 345.



Guess I'll see you at the airport then, I'm at 3:35 on BA.


----------



## moedawg140 (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks @episiarch, @DroidSkin and @AndrewH13 for your kindness!



Wyville said:


> Welcome to the UK!


Thank you, appreciate it!  (brown-skinned fist bump)


third_eye said:


> YAY!


Awesome, have a safe flight, and see you soon!


Jackpot77 said:


> And @moedawg140  - congratulations on a smoother trip through the joys of UK Customs this time around! Looking forward to putting some faces to names I have seen in the threads on here (that goes for you too, @Layman1 ).


Appreciate the comment, @Jackpot77!



Spoiler: Customs talk



Had to take a few deep breaths as I got near to customs officers, as I didn't want to be a part of the pre-holding cell area (or worse), unfortunate souls that I saw today. I gave the customs officer my Global Entry card with a smile, knowing he was going to say the U.S. accepts them but isn't needed in the U.K. He said that but also said "you're gonna give me all of the documentation that helps you out the most, aren't you?" I replied "you got that right! " And then I laughed almost maniacally. After I went through customs without a hitch this time, I saw the back of a person who looked exactly like the person who directed and interrogated me for over 5 hours last year. I was going to say something, but...that would have been awkward if it wasn't him and even more awkward in my opinion if he didn't remember me!



Anywhos, happy to go from the super hot weather of Southern California to the current rainy and damp weather of London. The forecast looks good coming up though, so it should be fun traveling around the U.K. for the time I'm here.

_On the way to the hotel_



_Arrived at hub, near Big Ben_


_Lounge area - swanky_


_A framed saying in the lounge_


----------



## Cagin

So the Hub by Premier's Inn is as good as in the pictures?  Nice!


----------



## third_eye

@moedawg140, that looks really nice!


----------



## The Audio Session

Jackpot77 said:


> The dual driver Black Label looks interesting - what sort of price will they be going for if you are selling any on the weekend?



We won't be selling them at the booth but they should be available on our Amazon US or Amazon UK store around this weekend. In the meantime you can join our giveaway campaign on site!


----------



## Wyville

moedawg140 said:


> Anywhos, happy to go from the super hot weather of Southern California to the current rainy and damp weather of London. The forecast looks good coming up though, so it should be fun traveling around the U.K. for the time I'm here.
> 
> _A framed saying in the lounge_


That is some amazing timing because the weather here has been nothing but sunshine and heat for weeks. June was a record month for the number of days with 30+ C (86 degrees F) temperatures in a row... Which the Aussies mocked us for because that is what they call "Winter".


----------



## AndrewH13

moedawg140 said:


>



So glad you had a smooth Customs entry this time! 

Its been unbearably humid the last fortnight, we have hardly any domestic Air Con in this country so been very hard to sleep.
Been waiting for the rain to clear the air! Anyway, cooler but should be a pleasant few days now.

Bought Pioneer XDP100 DAP in Amazon Prime sale yesterday, didn't see that one coming! Not into streaming, but for £220 couldn't resist, and Bluetooth be handy in bath to a small speaker!

Have a good time, PM sent.


----------



## Barndoor

AndrewH13 said:


> So glad you had a smooth Customs entry this time!
> 
> Its been unbearably humid the last fortnight, we have hardly any domestic Air Con in this country so been very hard to sleep.
> Been waiting for the rain to clear the air! Anyway, cooler but should be a pleasant few days now.
> ...



Ordered the Pioneer yesterday as well, same here, don't need but couldn't resist. Then spent £80 on memory cards for it!
Still not sure if I'll make it. Can't do Saturday as wife out so will have the kids. We're selling up in the UK and moving to Oz in a few weeks, so really haven't got the time on Sunday, but since when has anything got in the way of all things Head-fi!


----------



## Ra97oR

I just got myself a HD800S in the Sennheiser store in Germany. I guess I am already broke for CanJam.


----------



## kel101

Any news on the HE-1 Tracklist?  

Getting pretty excited, hopefully can get a Smyth A16 demo too.  Shame I can only come on the Sunday.  Does anyone have any other tips for the show, how to approach the sheer number of booths etc.  I was also wondering if I want to listen to my own music what is the best way to bring it, cd, on my phone or do booths tend to have access to services like Tidal?


----------



## Bart147

kel101 said:


> Any news on the HE-1 Tracklist?
> 
> Getting pretty excited, hopefully can get a Smyth A16 demo too.  Shame I can only come on the Sunday.  Does anyone have any other tips for the show, how to approach the sheer number of booths etc.  I was also wondering if I want to listen to my own music what is the best way to bring it, cd, on my phone or do booths tend to have access to services like Tidal?


Just like you i only have 1 day , so : 
1 : make sure to be there as soon as the doors open
2 : make a short list of booths you really want to visit and visit those first
3 : compile a list of songs you really know well on your phone or DAP
4 : have fun !


----------



## Layman1

Jackpot77 said:


> And @moedawg140  - congratulations on a smoother trip through the joys of UK Customs this time around! Looking forward to putting some faces to names I have seen in the threads on here (that goes for you too, @Layman1 ).



@Jackpot77  You too! You'll find me manning the iBasso stall this year


----------



## kel101

Bart147 said:


> Just like you i only have 1 day , so :
> 1 : make sure to be there as soon as the doors open
> 2 : make a short list of booths you really want to visit and visit those first
> 3 : compile a list of songs you really know well on your phone or DAP
> 4 : have fun !



Not off to a great start getting there about 12 earliest train I could manage.  Having never really heard a lot of higher end stuff I really want to hear Audeze, Focal, Final, Mr Speakers, Stax and hifiman stuff as well as schiit gear and thats not even touching Daps or IEMs, Gah is gonna be a rush. 

I think point 4 is a given


----------



## Sennheiser

third_eye said:


> CanJam London 2017 Attendees! Register here to experience the Sennheiser HE 1 - the legendary Orpheus - Reborn! Listening slots are available on a first come first serve basis, and one listening slot is allowed per registered CanJam attendee. You will need to input your CanJam Eventbrite ticket number in the form, CanJam London Volunteers can input "Volunteer" in this field.
> 
> The HE 1 will be in a private (and quiet) room on the Plaza Suited level of the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge, one level above the main CanJam London 2017 space. Listening sessions are limited to the provided music source and external sources will not be allowed.





kel101 said:


> Any chance we can get a list of the songs before hand so we can familiarize ourselves with the music?





AxelCloris said:


> No guarantees, but @Evshrug might have a list.



Thanks Ethan, and Brian 
Some of these songs aren't available on streaming services, and of course it's not good to wear out a song... but here are some of the songs we'll have available at the show:





In Munich High End, many of these songs were spread out among SACDs. Rest assured, we will be supplying a broad variety of high quality and well mastered music 

No guarantees, but if you bring a CD, we'll see what we can do  Just keep in mind, swapping discs eats some listening time!


----------



## bmichels

Sennheiser said:


> Thanks Ethan, and Brian
> Some of these songs aren't available on streaming services, and of course it's not good to wear out a song... but here are some of the songs we'll have available at the show:
> 
> 
> ...



I already heard this CD on your booth last year.  * Is there a way we can purchase those Sennheiser demo disk ?*


----------



## moedawg140 (Jul 12, 2017)

Cagin said:


> So the Hub by Premier's Inn is as good as in the pictures?  Nice!


Even better than pictures! I do have a few more pictures of hub:

_Selectable room settings at headboard _


_Power headquarters _


_I'll be using my scooter to walk around with the wife tomorrow_



third_eye said:


> @moedawg140, that looks really nice!


Thanks! Yours looks amazing as well - love the view of Big Ben from the lobby area!


Wyville said:


> That is some amazing timing because the weather here has been nothing but sunshine and heat for weeks. June was a record month for the number of days with 30+ C (86 degrees F) temperatures in a row... Which the Aussies mocked us for because that is what they call "Winter".


It's only been sunny once so far this trip, but happy it's been staying relatively cool, and currently not raining!



AndrewH13 said:


> So glad you had a smooth Customs entry this time!
> 
> Its been unbearably humid the last fortnight, we have hardly any domestic Air Con in this country so been very hard to sleep.
> Been waiting for the rain to clear the air! Anyway, cooler but should be a pleasant few days now.
> ...


Having air conditioner is so vital for a comfortable life, especially if you're hot-blooded and sweat easily like myself!

Congrats on the Pioneer DAP!

Thanks for the PM, it's going to be fun hanging out at another part of the country, soon!

......................

Went to Wimbledon today, glad to see some great games, and even got a glimpse of Murray - he looked in high spirits even after his defeat. The gift shop will get you - so much stuff that you may want to get! I really wanted the over-sized tennis racket, but it would have costed a pretty penny (about $600 USD, plus shipping fees)

_Here's Andy Murray with one that looks very similar_


Pics from The Championships, Wimbledon today:

_My favorite tube stop, yet!_


_Made it!_


_Great 3-set Girl's Doubles Match_




_The Aorangi Hill - lovely_


_I had to...they don't sound very festive, though._ 


Tomorrow should bring even more fun - looking forward to seeing everyone before or at CanJam!


----------



## kel101

Sennheiser said:


> Thanks Ethan, and Brian
> Some of these songs aren't available on streaming services, and of course it's not good to wear out a song... but here are some of the songs we'll have available at the show:
> 
> 
> ...



Any tips on how to burn a cd with the highest possible audio, I imagine a lot of the music I was thinking is availible in Flac but not native dsd.  I imagine burning audio with Itunes is not the ideal solution


----------



## raypin (Jul 12, 2017)

Mm...re: HE 1 playlist, I am assuming that the Sennheiser team will be using a laptop or Mac to feed the demo unit (just like during CanJam Singapore 2017) and auditioners will be allowed to select 2 to 3 tunes of their choice, and, if so, look for Eric Bibb tracks (Acoustic blues). In particular, tracks from his latest album, Migration Blues. I have tested this album on my HE 1. In one word, magic. There's still time to familiarize yourself with the material. Just a user feedback.

https://m.soundcloud.com/stony-plain-records/eric-bibb-refugee-moan


----------



## Duncan

I'm free for a couple of hours tomorrow afternoon if anyone is having an impromptu catch up...

If not, all being well, I'll try and sneak some time in on the weekend.

I'm the least head-fi orientated person ever right now, just running an iPhone 7 Plus and ZST IEMs (£17), how times change.


----------



## hamlesh

I never really get excited by the concept of "the weekend", I really enjoy what I do, don't really see it as work... that said, its Thursday, and I'm so looking forward to this weekend...   \o/


----------



## AndrewH13

moedawg140 said:


> _I had to...they don't sound very festive, though._
> 
> 
> Tomorrow should bring even more fun - looking forward to seeing everyone before or at CanJam!



Looks a fun day, good souvenir 

You should see some sun today in London!


----------



## AndrewH13

Duncan said:


> I'm free for a couple of hours tomorrow afternoon if anyone is having an impromptu catch up...
> 
> If not, all being well, I'll try and sneak some time in on the weekend.
> 
> I'm the least head-fi orientated person ever right now, just running an iPhone 7 Plus and ZST IEMs (£17), how times change.




Most people trading up, LOL.

I remember you adding an amp even to your portable in-coat AR setup

Just shows, at the end of the day, its about enjoying music.


----------



## AxelCloris

hamlesh said:


> I never really get excited by the concept of "the weekend", I really enjoy what I do, don't really see it as work... that said, its Thursday, and I'm so looking forward to this weekend...   \o/


I know this feeling well. It's not uncommon for me to be sitting at home on Saturday or Sunday and think, "It'd be nice to be at the office right now." Glad to hear CanJam is making you look forward to the weekend.


----------



## Jackpot77

Duncan said:


> I'm free for a couple of hours tomorrow afternoon if anyone is having an impromptu catch up...
> 
> If not, all being well, I'll try and sneak some time in on the weekend.
> 
> I'm the least head-fi orientated person ever right now, just running an iPhone 7 Plus and ZST IEMs (£17), how times change.



Poor music through good headphones is just a better quality of poor, good music through poor headphones is still damn enjoyable. It's all about the tunes, not the tuning - that's what I keep reminding myself when this "hobby" gets a little too obsessive!


----------



## mark2410

Any one around there just now?


----------



## Cagin

Arriving there tomorrow afternoon  
I hope this end of EU Roaming fees means I'll be able to use my mobile data with peace there to coordinate with events


----------



## mark2410

Well last call before I go eat by myself


----------



## Layman1

mark2410 said:


> Well last call before I go eat by myself



Sorry man, I'm in another part of London completely.
And I've already eaten 
But hope you find somewhere good, and hopefully see you at CanJam


----------



## Ultrainferno

Cagin said:


> Arriving there tomorrow afternoon
> I hope this end of EU Roaming fees means I'll be able to use my mobile data with peace there to coordinate with events



Hey a fellow Belgian. I'll be on the Eurostar tomorrow morning. I was wondering the same thing about the roaming fees and the UK is taking part in it, so no worries there.


----------



## MikeJSmith

I'll be there on Sunday; looking forward to listening to a number of headphones ; although I may have to wait for a few weeks before making any purchases, which is less fun!  See you all there.


----------



## mark2410

Layman1 said:


> Sorry man, I'm in another part of London completely.
> And I've already eaten
> But hope you find somewhere good, and hopefully see you at CanJam


lol na  just ate in hotel


----------



## Ra97oR

I assume there isn't any after meet activity like last year's Go Karting this time around?


----------



## moedawg140

Yesterday, one was a winner, then I took it back because the flagship store didn't have lettering or league patches. I exchanged for one of these three and should be customized later today - and worn the first day of CanJam...


----------



## moedawg140

The CanJam London 2017 Ping Pong Showdown will be this Saturday at Bounce! 

If you would like to join us for food and games, meet at Bounce at 9pm, but feel free to come by a little later (not too much later) as we will be playing. 


Here's the info and location:

_On Saturday, Bounce is open until 1am_
 

 

 

_A few pictures of Bounce_


----------



## mark2410




----------



## Ra97oR

Just heading to London now, gonna be a lovely weekend.


----------



## MayorDomino

moedawg140 said:


> Yesterday, one was a winner, then I took it back because the flagship store didn't have lettering or league patches. I exchanged for one of these three and should be customized later today - and worn the first day of CanJam...



This man has good taste


----------



## Scribemole

I'm in London now, via train from Cambridge, thought I'd prefer to get to the show fresh after a hotel breakfast rather than get up horribly early on Saturday to make the trip down. 
Good point @Jackpot77, if it's not about the music what's the point? I was at the Northwest Audio Show a couple of weeks back and someone put on Nils Lofgren's Keith Don't Go through some huge and amazing sounding speakers. The room was full of joyless looking people concentrating  while I was standing there with a huge grin on my face going "Wow this is great" and trying to keep the bopping along down to head movements alone so as not to look like a complete fool amongst all the serious guys!


----------



## vv007420

Am gonna be there only for tomorrow bringing my trusty old Cowon J3, and a couple of mid range earphones along with it. Excited to meet all of you guys


----------



## Ra97oR

Anyone up for dinner before the bar meet up?


----------



## mark2410

when is that scheduled for?


----------



## Ra97oR

It's 2000.


----------



## AndrewH13

Maurice and Andrew plus partners enjoying a drink on the Thames. Discussing chances at Bounce tomorrow night!


----------



## Ra97oR

Heading to Chinatown at 7:20 for a quick meal before heading to the bar.

Feel free to join if anyone is nearby.


----------



## bmichels

If someone own a *Aclear Porta NXT-2AK "headphone conditioner",* could it bring it to London so that I can try ?   Otherwise, could someone comment on it ? 


*

 *


----------



## Duncan

Wonder if anyone will be stocking JVC Spiral Dots...


----------



## davidcotton

Have a great time everyone!  Just gutted about the trains not running properly (so nothing new there then!) otherwise I would have been there this weekend.


----------



## cho8

Tickets say start 10am but I remember last year queuing up at 9am and getting in. Any idea?


----------



## third_eye

It will be a 10am start, anyone arriving before that can queue up. We will start letting everyone at 10.


----------



## kel101

Any word on if theres a cloak room or such to store bags and if so how much it is to use?


----------



## Cagin

Duncan said:


> Wonder if anyone will be stocking JVC Spiral Dots...


can't find mine, I think I lost them,  so I would love to be able to buy some again. And westone startips, and spinfits twin flanges


----------



## BogdanUK (Jul 15, 2017)

No Cayin or Audio-Technica booth at CanJam London 2017?


----------



## deafanddumb

third_eye said:


> It will be a 10am start, anyone arriving before that can queue up. We will start letting everyone at 10.


Hi.... I'm due to hear the HE-1 at 10:15 in the morning. If there's a queue that might prevent me making the time, if I'm there at 10 could I come to the front of the queue.....? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## smial1966

Could a few folks please visit Trilogy Audio and/or Electromod to audition their new H1 electrostatic headphone amplifier. As it's supposedly a BHSE rival and available now.


----------



## deafanddumb

Hi chaps... Another quick query. I'm staying in the actual Plaza hotel, but is there a safe  place to leave bags tomorrow, once we've been kicked from room!?


----------



## Duncan

deafanddumb said:


> Hi chaps... Another quick query. I'm staying in the actual Plaza hotel, but is there a safe  place to leave bags tomorrow, once we've been kicked from room!?


Concierge should be able to look after bags for you, seeing that you've stayed there?!


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there 

Any chance to hear a Soekris DAC1541? 
Would like to hear some impressions, since I won't make it to London, myself. 

Cheers


----------



## ostewart

Cagin said:


> can't find mine, I think I lost them,  so I would love to be able to buy some again. And westone startips, and spinfits twin flanges



Hifiheadphones will have the spinfits you are after


----------



## MayorDomino

smial1966 said:


> Could a few folks please visit Trilogy Audio and/or Electromod to audition their new H1 electrostatic headphone amplifier. As it's supposedly a BHSE rival and available now.



Don't bother with electromod one as it's paired with Mr speakers stats that are essentially broken


----------



## bmichels

Battle of the titans.  For my taste, Shure wins.  Incredibly sweet & musical while being close to reality !


----------



## KEV G

Just got back from CanJam today where I was hoping to meet Moedawg140 to have a listen to his Andromeda, but couldn't find him. Every time I tried to find him, I got completely distracted with all the wonderful toys there. My first CanJam and did know which way to turn next, fantastic day. I have to give a huge thanks to the guy working on the main reception desk for letting me sit down behind the desk and have a good listen to his Andromeda. I didn't even get his name, so if you read this all I can say is thank you thank you thank you and I've just ordered the Andromeda


----------



## duotone (Jul 15, 2017)

Just back home from the show.

Had a good time down there, was good to see/hear all the equipment I had been thinking about buying over the past year or so.  TBH it made me realise that I am happy with the Sennheiser HD600 & B&W P7 I have been using up until this point.  Maybe it was the room & background noise but the HiFiMan & Audeze products I tried (and wanted to hear for years) didn't convince me anywhere near enough that I wanted to purchase them.  Saying that, the Stax headphones I tried were the best sounding ones I personally heard on the day.

Saw "MOEDAWG 140" in the Arsenal kit down there having a walk around!

Anyway, it was great to have all of the products all together in one room available for listening & it was very well run down there & the location was really good.


----------



## KEV G

Think I'll buy him a CHESEA shirt for the next London CanJam


----------



## bmichels (Jul 16, 2017)

Today my "mission" was to try several IEM to find the best match for my A&K SP1000 SS.

- The *LCD-i4* surprisingly needed more power than the SP1000 can provide.  It  more power hungry than my "big" HE-X !  Volume was loud enough, but sound was "flat" out of the SP1000 (I could not try balanced since Audeze do not propose a balanced cable, which is STUPID).  The LCD-i4 definitively need an external amp !  Powered by the HUGO 2 if became a totally different animal !

- Very very disapointed by the sound of the *Empire Ears Zeus XR* !  And I did not finded it confortable, with the adele option is it really BIG.

- *64 Audio U18 and Fourté* were very pleasant, and confortable.  U18 more accurate and Fourté, more... fun.   But the fun of the fourte IMO is reached at the price of a lack of reality.  They add something that is not in the recording... to please us 

- the *SHURE KSE 1500 electrostatic* again was my final choice.  They are as enjoyable as the fourte while being Faithful to the reality of the recording.  No artificial input in the sound.   My first reaction when I heard the SHURE out of my SP1000 was "HOW SWEET !"  Finally my SP1000 has find his perfect match and is 100% musical. And then when I listened to the intro of Mahler 3rd symphony I was shocked by the extreme energy and Bass that this system can provide.  It can be a Sweety or a Monster...depend of the music.  Plus they are so small that they are super confortable.  They fit 100% inside the ear.


AND SO....I BOUGHT TODAY ON THE SHOW A SHURE KSE1500 

 

So, I failed in my quest to find an IEML as good as the SHURE (for the SP1000) that will not need an extra amplifier.  It seems that this extra energizer box is the price to pay to get such a sweeeet, punchy and accurate sound !


----------



## Shanling

Stop by today at Shanling booth! We are running sale on all of our products.


----------



## mp101

Shanling said:


> Stop by today at Shanling booth! We are running sale on all of our products.


I have an M1, quite fancy an M2 or better, whats the sale prices?


----------



## joe

Hey guys!

The impressions thread can be found here: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/canjam-london-2017-impressions-thread-july-15-16-2017.855275/

 I'll move over the impressions posts to that thread shortly. It was a pleasure to meet many of you yesterday, and look forward to seeing more of you all today!


----------

